# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 11 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## دبويه2007

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي عباءة وشنطة للعيد 



ودراعات راقية يديدة 



بأسعار معقوووووووووووووولة

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

بوت راقي بكعب سايز 39 او 40


قباضات ورد كبار



الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي عبايات بقصات واسعار روووعه

----------


## الهوامير

اريد وحده ضروري تقدر توفرلي من هالموقع www1.macys.com

----------


## دار ثيبان

بغيت العداد الالكتروني

----------


## فطيمة

عباه لوزن 75 فيها قصات حركة وموديل جديد للعيد وارجو تكون غاويه والسعر يكون مب غالى

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا عباة السمكة..

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

بغيت مانيكان كااااااااامل بسعر مناااسب وياليت اتكون التاجره من ابوظبي عشان استلمه في نفس الوقت

----------


## أو زايد

طلبي:
لقنزات بسعر الجمله

----------


## قطوة العين

ابا لبس صلاة

و ملابس اطفال ولادي من عمر 3-6 شهور

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

> طلبي:
> لقنزات بسعر الجمله



نفس الطلب

----------


## سلامــــة

* هلآ خواتي ابا هالجهآز لو عندكــم*
*بليز ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروري*

----------


## ماحد شراتي

ابي فسااتين قصيره حلوه وكاجوال 
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت ملابس ولاديه للبيت
من عمر سنه الى 3 سنين

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

ابغـي شنطـه ذهبيــه + شنطه فضيــه صغيره حق المنـاسبات ... وتكووون غاااااااااويه 

وطبعا بدون مبااااااااااااالغ في السعر 

ضروووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## احتاجك..

> طلبي:
> لقنزات بسعر الجمله

----------


## متفائله دوما

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بغيت مانيكان كااااااااامل بسعر مناااسب وياليت اتكون التاجره من ابوظبي عشان استلمه في نفس الوقت


 
نفس الطلب اهم شي سعر معقوووووووووول مو شرط كامل اريده من غير راس

----------


## أم_عبدالله

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي مدس البشت؟؟
نفس اللي في الصورة؟؟

----------


## أم_عبدالله

وبعد بغيت ملابس اولاد ماركات ^_^

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

خلاص حصلت ..^.^.

----------


## احساسـ عذبـ

مرحبااا .. ابغي اسماء عضوات ايبيعن قمصان نوم لوسمحتوا .. .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

لو سمحتوا

بغيت شراشف تلبيس قياس 260*240 ( كينج سايز) بأشكال حلوة و نوعية جيدة

ما أبغي شراشف حشو ثابت العادية!!!

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

مناكير فسفوريه مايكون اسلامي

قباضات ورد كباااااااااار 

الصور والسعر عالخاص

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي مقوم الانف بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بغيت ابجورة الجوري

----------


## فاخرة

> خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي مدس البشت؟؟
> نفس اللي في الصورة؟؟


وانا بعد بغيت مدس البشت بليز منو توفره لي

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

فديتكن تجورات الشنط

حبيت أشوف شنط حلوات للعيد بس باسعار معقولة بليييز

بغيت أهدي أمي شي مميز*_^

----------


## سري في خبرتي

السلام عليكم

الغاليات

1- بغيت منظم للاكسسوارات اللون الأحمر.

2- علاقة الشنط حبتين اللون الأحمر بعد.

3- علاقة السكارفات لون بيج او أبيض.


رجاااااااء...أريد سعر مناسب

----------


## أم ظبايه

بغيت وحده تبيع العاب زوجية بس انواع مختلفه عسب اتنقى ويكون الكواليتي مالها اوووكي

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ادور على جواتي لبنوتي مقاس 24 و 25  يعني سنه ونص وفووووووووووق ..

( جواتي سبورتيه + جواتي صندل بوفتحه وبدون فتحه اللي يناسبن للفساتين ) ..

السعر فحدود الــ 100 درهم ,, مابي اعق فلوسي على جواتي ><*

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

عااااااااااااااااااااجل
سلال القهوه والشاى مع الحافظات
بسعر الجمله بطلب كميه

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي بودرة الكولاجين ( الي تنشرب) بس ياليت من البلاد هني مافيني ع شحن وغيره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

بغيت أرسل باقة ورد حلوة لوحدة والدة في مستشفى الوصل

إذا وحدة عندها استعداد..تراسلني مع الصور والسعر

أبغيها اليوم الجمعة إذا ممكن

الدفع بيكون عن طريق الإيداع البنكي إذا ممكن

----------


## musalel

خواتي ادور على جهاز شرات المسدس يعلق اللوقو عاللبس

اللي يكون بلاستك شرات في المحلات

----------


## جرح صامت

> خواتي ادور على جهاز شرات المسدس يعلق اللوقو عاللبس
> 
> اللي يكون بلاستك شرات في المحلات



انا بعد

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي بضاعة من موقع ابغي تاجرة تطلب لي ولها عمولة

----------


## الريم11

بغيت مانيكان بسعر حلو 
اللي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني بلييييز

----------


## فاخرة

بغيت 6قماطات شرات هذا وبسعر حلوو

----------


## ashash

اكياس ساده
باسعار معقوووووووووولة

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى وحده اتبيع سوالف ما بعد الولاده لفترت النفاس 
اشياء تشرب مثل اللهوم وعشبة عباة السيده وغيرها من هالسوالف

----------


## فوآغي

واللي عندها فستان سمـــبل واااااااااااايد ويكون راااااااقي مب دفش اتراويني 
مقاس سمـول لـ ميديم .

وابغي قمصان بربري اصلي سايز سمول

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي بغيت مبيض واقي للشمس يعني 2في 1
 :Laalahalaallah:  
بعد بودرة الكولاجين الي تبيض واقيه من الشمس

----------


## اريج الشوق

مرحبا 

مين تقدر توفر لي عود خشب اصلي وممتااااااز للسعودية 
تعبت ادور شي زين ما فيه كله مغشوش  :Frown:

----------


## ايووومه

منو تقدر تييبلي الشيبسات الجدييييييييييمة 

اججججججدم شييييي

----------


## أم دارين

من تقدر توفر لي شرشف سرير فراري >< 
عاوزتنه ضرووووري

----------


## فوآغي

واللي عندها فستان سمـــبل واااااااااااايد ويكون راااااااقي مب دفش ويكووت كــــت اتراويني 
مقاس سمـول لـ ميديم .


وابغي قمصان بربري اصلي سايز سمول

ابغي سلسلة من داماس

----------


## ::أم شمسه::

هلا حبوبات 

بغيت فساتين أطفال موجوده عند التاجرة (قصدي البضاعه تكون متوفرة عندها ما اطلب منها من الموقع)

قياس سنتين - سنتين ونص

وابا بعد نعل وانتن بكرامة قياس 22 


ووومشكورات  :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

انا بعد أبا واقي من الشمس يكون اوكي عن تجربة وتكون التاجرة ميربتنه قبل لا آخذه..
بس ما أباه يبيض.. بس يحمي..

----------


## ::أم شمسه::

هلا حبوبات 

بغيت فساتين أطفال موجوده عند التاجرة (قصدي البضاعه تكون متوفرة عندها ما اطلب منها من الموقع)

قياس سنتين - سنتين ونص

وابا بعد نعل وانتن بكرامة قياس 22 

اباهن لعيد الأضحى إن شاء اللّـہْ  :Smile: 


ووومشكورات

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

ابا اطلب من موقع صيني

----------


## موزه السويدي

> *ادور على جواتي لبنوتي مقاس 24 و 25  يعني سنه ونص وفووووووووووق ..
> 
> ( جواتي سبورتيه + جواتي صندل بوفتحه وبدون فتحه اللي يناسبن للفساتين ) ..
> 
> السعر فحدود الــ 100 درهم ,, مابي اعق فلوسي على جواتي ><*

----------


## الوساميه

ابا منتجات خاصه بالأطفال بسعر جمله حلو لعرضهن في معرض خاص بالأطفال 

مثل العاب - بجايم - الوان وكتب تلون ................و بسعر حلو عشان ينباعون بأسعار حلوه تشجيعيه ..

ضرووووووووووووووووري اللي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني عالخاص ..

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت تسترات دخون فقط للعرايس

ضروووري..ابا اجرب قبل ما اطلب...وبسرعه

----------


## أم الخليفي

ادور على اطقم الضيافة اللي ايبونها من تايلند ...


فناجين وصحون واستكانات شاي .. 


ياليت لو تراسلني اللي ممكن توفرها لي ...

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم خواتي 
بغيت الآلة إلي تسوي استكرات الحنا

----------


## Ms.alsuwaidi

بغيت الخرامات الي اتخرم اشكال ورود وأوراق

----------


## فوآغي

واللي عندها فستان سمـــبل واااااااااااايد ويكون راااااااقي مب دفش ويكووت كــــت اتراويني 
مقاس سمـول لـ ميديم .

وابغي قمصان بربري اصلي سايز سمول

ابغي سلسلة من داماس

----------


## قطوة العين

> بغيت وحده تبيع العاب زوجية بس انواع مختلفه عسب اتنقى ويكون الكواليتي مالها اوووكي

----------


## قطوة العين

> بغيت قماط شرات هذا وبسعر حلوو

----------


## الهوامير

اريد وحده ضروري تقدر توفرلي من هالموقع www1.macys.com

----------


## الهوامير

بنات فيه وحده كانت اتبيع دهنه طيبه دهنة بقر وكانت كاتبه ان امها اللي تسويه وكانت تسويه في دباب ستيل مدورات مالات الدهنه بليز اللي تعرفا اتقولي الي هي سمن

----------


## دفوشة

تاجرات بليز اللي يبيعن شنط

ابا شنط واسعار معقولة بليييييييز

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

ابغي وحده تطلب لي من موقع

----------


## صفوويه

بنـــــــــــــــــــــــــات اريد عجينة الفيمووووو  :Frown:  

صاارلي سنه وانا اطلبهاا ومحد مسوولي سااالفه >>> تباا تكسر خاطركم خخخ 


بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروووري ردن عليه 

وهذي صوورتهااا

----------


## ريماس $

مرحبا بنات بغيت نعال حق اختي قياس 33 ع الموضه + نعال مقاس 40 ضرررررررررررررروري

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي قمـيص بربري اصــلي مقـاس : سمول

ابغي منتج مال الخشم الشفاف ماابغي الابيض

ابغي فستان كت ويكون ضيــج ع الجسـم يكون سمــبل وساده وحرير شي راقــي يعني سايز سمول لـ ميديم 

ابغـي نظاره شمسيــه عوده يكون ستايلها نفس كاريرا او روبيرتو كفالي 

ابغي سلسلة من داماس

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري 
سكيني 
جوزات .. حلوة .. 

الي تبيع اغراض سبورتيه للبنات .. بليز تراسلني .. 
اكسسوارات .. 
شنط لبنات الكلية

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بليييييز عباية سادة قصة حلوة او كسرات ناعمة وهادية..

لارج اكس لارج فري سايز.. بحدوود 200 درهم..

----------


## small mimi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتو بغي اعرف وين اقدر احصل السيايد الى على شكل بوك صغير 
الى تناسب للتوزيعات ..

الامر مهم وضروري  :Smile: 

وشكرا لكم

----------


## small mimi

لو سمحتووو بعد ابغي الوان السراميك للرسم على الدلال وين بحصلهن

----------


## malsoona

ابا العقال اللي في ريحه وسعره 190

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

ابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا حد يطلب لي من موقع

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي قمـيص بربري اصــلي مقـاس : سمول

ابغي منتج مال الخشم الشفاف ماابغي الابيض

ابغي فستان كت ومفتوح من ورا ويكون ضيــج ع الجسـم يكون سمــبل وساده وحرير شي راقــي يعني سايز سمول لـ ميديم 

ابغـي نظاره شمسيــه عوده يكون ستايلها نفس كاريرا او روبيرتو كفالي 

ابغي سلسلة من داماس

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا حامل الاساور المخمل..
ضروووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا طوق فيونكا ططررررررر وكيوت

----------


## mooon shj

منووه من التاجرات تطلب من الموقع؟؟؟

تراسلني 



واباا عوود ريحته تكوون رووعه

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي أحد يطلب لي من موووقع ..... ضرووري

----------


## فوآغي

بنات منو تبيع عدسات باربي بس نــــــــظر

----------


## فوآغي

منو من التاجرات اتبيع بلايز سوده ومن ورا دانتيل كامل شفاف 
من الصين اتوقع 

اللي فهمت عليه اتراسلني ^^

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغييت علب او صناديق اشكال حلوة وغريبة والواان روعة تنفع هدايا..

2 للاكسسوارات..............

2 وللميك اب بسعر حلوة....

ما با كباار ...صغير او وسط ..

----------


## فلفل بارد

ابغي حد يبيع جلابيات حق العيد

----------


## فطيمة

ابى عود مال شيوخ ويكون سعرة مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## الهدى1

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي قميص من بيبي شوب جياس 8او 9 او 10 سنين بلييييييييييز وبحطي صورتة 

وبعد ابغي سلاسل لولو كبيرة اكسسوارات طبعا وبعد اطقم داماس للبنوتات الصغار واساور سلاسل لصغار بعد يعني بنات سنة وسنتين

----------


## أمــآني العين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركااته 


بنات ابا اسأل عن منووووو تبيع ارقام اتصالات مرتبه و حلوه و مميزه 


بليييز اللي عندها ترد عليييه 

السموحهــ

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خوااااااااااااااااااااااااتي
انا متووووووووووهقه فالدوام
قباضتي انكسرت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ابااا قباااااااااااضه
انا حاليا فالشاااااااااااااااااااااارجه - الدفاع المدني / منطقة البطينة
منو تقدر توفر لي قبااضه وماااااااااااااااهمني السعر المهم توصلني القباااااااضه خلال هالوقت الحين الساعه 9
بليييييييييييييييييز هييييييييييييييييلب مييييييييييييييييي

----------


## عيون الشمس

أبا شربت مال أول بو علبة بيضا 
كانت وحدة تبيعه راسلوني ع الخاص

----------


## المحيربية

*أبغى وحده توسيلي بطاااااقة تهنئة بقدوم مولودة على الفوتوشوب تكون روووعة لبنوتة وتحط اسم ابو البنوته* 
*والبطاقة أبغاها اليوم ضرورررررررري*

----------


## الفارسـ&

أبغي كب كيك للمواليد..

----------


## فوفوته

ابغي نعول بلاستيك بس ماتتعدي 100درهم بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى لهوم بس بسعر معقول

كانت شي تاجره اتبيعه مع زبدة الشيا

واذكر كان عنوانها زبدة الشيا + اللهوم

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم

ادور قماطات راقيه

----------


## Miss Cat

بغيت كلوت السيليكون أو الشورت بحشوة الاسفنج ضروووووووووووووري اللي تقدر توفرلي

وفراش نوم ساتان

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ضرررروري ردو عليه محد رد ابا نعال ع الموضه ق 40+33 لبنت صغيره ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وري

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا طوق اوتاااااج فيونكا بلييييييييييييييييييي
لاتسون طاف ردوووووو بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز  :12 (36):  :12 (46):  :12 (63):  :44 (19):

----------


## الهآجسيه

هلا بناااات



بغييييت أطقم نفااااس,,,,حلوة وغاااويه

ووووووو قمصااان نوووم حلوة ,,وطويلـــــه لبعد الأربعيييييييييييييييييييييين

يالله شدوووا حيلكم,,,,

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

https://www.callskin.info/

ابي وحده تطلبلي رصيد من هالموقع ولها زياااده

----------


## الهدى1

بغيت وحدة توفرلي سكارفات زم وملونة لبنات يعني عمر 10 سنين و9 وتكون اسعارة معقولة يعني ماتعدى 40 درهم

----------


## عالية الغالية

فستان سهرة قياس سمول

بسعر معقول 


واللي يعجبني فستانها براسلها والباقيات اسمحوا لي ما اقدر ارد 

لاني ادور ع شي معين

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابي تسترات دخووون يكون راقي 

ومميز

ابي من كل الانواع والتوصيل اكيد علي

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

السلام عليكم خواتي 

بغيت بعض الاشياء وياليت الي عندها واحد من الاشياء ترد علي بسررعه ع الخااص



1/ مكينة حلاقه ( رجاليه ) تكون راقيه 
2/ ساعات رجاليه راقيه وبسعر معقول 
3/ اي شي يخص الرجال 


اتريااا ردودكم

----------


## De$eRt Ro$e

بدي اكياس الضغط مين بتعرف وين ممكن القاهم في ابوظبي
او وحده من التاجرات بتبيعهم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

فيه تاجرة راسلتني على مقوم الانف 


وينج حبوبة ضاعت رسالتج؟؟؟

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

عزيــزاتي...

الي تتواصل مع بادي شوب او عندها بضاعة بادي شوب ياليت ترمسني ع الخاص ضــــــــــــــروري ><

----------


## باقة بنفسج

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته

أبا فستان رااقي حق بنوته عمرها سنه وثلاث شهور حق العيد

ثانكس مقدما ^^

----------


## زهره كرز

السلام عليكم غاليات ^_^ 

تجارات كان في وحده اتبيع قطع فساتين روعه واضني كان عنوان موضوعها ان في تاجره وعضوه انعجبو بالفساتين 

بناااات الي تعرف ها التاجره بليز اترد عليه الان ربيعتي تبا فستان حق عرس عندهم ومن امس وانا ادور موضوعها في كل المولات اهنيه عدنا في المنتدى بس ماحصلتها بلييز الي تعرفها اترد عليه بليييييييييييييز

----------


## عنجهيه

ابا سكارفات مثل هالقطع

----------


## لُجَين

> لو سمحتوا
> 
> بغيت شراشف تلبيس قياس 260*240 ( كينج سايز) بأشكال حلوة و نوعية جيدة
> 
> ما أبغي شراشف حشو ثابت العادية!!!


أنا بعد

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

*مرحبــــآ...


للي تقدر توفر لي وحده من هالساعات بكون شاكره لهاا جزيل الشكر وطبعا بسعــ ( معقول )ــر ^^*


*راااسلووني ع الخااص ضــروري ضــــــــــــــــــــــروري ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروري للي تتوفر لديها وحده من الساعات او تقدر توفرها لي ^^*




http://www.jackroad.co.jp/images/ch006.jpg


http://www9.0zz0.com/2009/09/21/01/688392041.jpg


http://www.qamishlinet.com/qam_images/watch01.jpg


http://www.wristwatchhaven.com/wp-co...er-watch-1.jpg

----------


## fifi_girl

ابا محشي الي بالزييت و يكون حامض و لذييذ  :Big Grin: 

خاااطري والله خااطري و بسعر حلوو ^^

----------


## قمـــــاري

اشحااالكن حبوووبات...

منو يسوي كب كيك اللي عليها هابي فيسس..... ضاع الموضوع مني.... 

خااااااااااااااااااطري في كب كيك

----------


## غير النآس

اريد تغليف هدايا شغل قمه ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااقي

----------


## بنت الدار2

لو سمحتوا ابغي لاب توب مقاس 12 انج بسررررررعه

راسلوني ع الخاص

----------


## Miss Cat

> بغيت كلوت السيليكون أو الشورت بحشوة الاسفنج ضروووووووووووووري اللي تقدر توفرلي
> 
> وفراش نوم ساتان

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرة كانت تبيع منتج intelligender
شفت موضوعها مرة واختفى ومن فترة ادوره لأني ابا اطلب حق وحدة تباه

راعية الموضوع ويييييييييينج؟؟؟

----------


## نور القمر2000

*
بغيت تاجرات يبيعن كب كيك 
بانتظار الرسائل على الخاص ومشكورين على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## شموخ..

> ابا سكارفات مثل هالقطع


انا بعد إلي عندها تراسلني

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن العضوة الغاليه اسرار
للهدايا

----------


## فوآغي

قميص بربري سايز سمول
سلسلة من داماس
منتج الخشم الشفاف

----------


## صمت ...

أنا اريد تاجره تطلب لي عن طريق النت من بريطانيا أو امريكا

----------


## النرجس

منو من تاجرات أبوظبي تسوي كاب كيك اطرش لي رقمها عالخاص

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابا توزيعات غريبه وراااااقيه للعرس

----------


## أمورة

تاجرات العبي و خصوصا العبي الساده القصات و الموديلات الناعمه

ممكن اتراسلوني بليييييييييييييييز

محتاجه اغير ستايلي 


اترياكم (^_^)

----------


## الناعمة_999

*بليز بنات ابا فستان حوامل .. ناعم وحلو وبسيط حق حفله عزيمه بالبيت .. حته لو قصير عادي
قياس لارج .. إلي عندها اطرش لي الصوره مع السعر بسرعه لانيه اباه حق يوم الخميس بليز ..*

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

أريد جلابيات ودرعات حلوه بقصات حلوه والي مابرد عليها يعني ماعجبني شي منهاا
وبلييييييييييييز طرشولي اليديد

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

مين تاخذلي رصيد من سكايبي ب30 درهم واطرشلها رصيد واصل ب50
http://www.skypesmile.com/ar/index.php?categoryid=3 من هذا الموقع

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

السلام عليكم

هلا خواتي


1. اريد وحدة شطورة ببرنامج الاثروير 

2. وحدة اتواصل وياها دوم تسوسيلي مدونة وصفحة عالفيس بوك وتويتير(((( لاني وايد مشغولة وما عندي وقت اتابع))))

3. وحدة تسويلي تغليف رااااااقي وسمبل حق 3 ملفات وصندوق 


///////////// خواتي اريد الشغل على وجه السرعة

----------


## عود دبي

السلام عليكم 

الغاليات القى حد فيكم يقدر ايوفري طلباتي من موقع اوروبي...؟...

----------


## o0omo0ono0o

مرحبت حبايبي انا سمعت ان عندكم شي ينحط فالدرج يرتب شكلا وستاند للروج والميك اب ممكن حد يفييييييييدني بليز

----------


## ريماس $

بنات اباهذا الجوتي ردوو حرااام مب لازم رسمت البنت عليه بس هذا المديل

----------


## eman987

سلام عليكم
خواتي الي عندها جلابيات للعيد ولا عبي جاهزه ياليت تراسلني بلصور بليييز

----------


## عنجهيه

ابا سكارفات مثل هالقطع

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت منظم الشنط + منظم الملابس الداخليه + علاقة السكارفات + منظم المكياج + منظم الاكسسوار . .
بتعامل ويا ارخص الاسعار . . لاني باخذ كميه . .

----------


## (عيون البدر)

السلام عليكم 

بغيت ملابس للعيد لبنتي عمرها سنة وثلاث شهوووور

----------


## addc821

الجهاز الذي يقرا القرءان الكريم 

وينحط في مكينه الماي

ارييييده بلييييييييييز

----------


## الوساميه

اريد صابونه برتنر لاف للتبييض الاصليه رجاااااااااااااااااااءا

----------


## الوساميه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> هلا خواتي
> 
> 
> 1. اريد وحدة شطورة ببرنامج الاثروير 
> 
> 2. وحدة اتواصل وياها دوم تسوسيلي مدونة وصفحة عالفيس بوك وتويتير(((( لاني وايد مشغولة وما عندي وقت اتابع))))
> 
> ...

----------


## nooruae84

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بغيت ملابس للعيد لبنتي عمرها سنة وثلاث شهوووور


وانا بعد بس عمرها سنه 
موديل استايله ناعم وراقي
والسعر حلو وغير مبالغ فيه

----------


## حلآ آلحور

مساء الخير

خواتي ممكن توفرون لي بوكس بلاستيك متوسط الحجم حق أغراض البيبي مثل الشامبو والصابون والصحون ؟؟؟

----------


## غير النآس

اريد مكينة بروان المتخصصه للماكن الحساسه ماريدها كاامله لا بس للاماكن الحساسه
وبسعر حلوو ارخص وحده بترسلي براسلها وباخذ منهاا بسرررررررعه طرشولي

----------


## Perfetto

أريد مقص الحف الذهبي أو البرتقالي ..

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

اريد خلطات تبيض المنطقه الحساسه لبشره اصلا حساسه بسعر حلووو

----------


## malak-elro7

بغيت الأساور اللي مطليات بالذهب ..منو التاجرة اللي تسويهن ؟؟؟

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي سلسله من داماس تنفع لهديه

----------


## سمسومة بدر

ابغي لعبة بي اس بي لكن بسعر ممتاز

----------


## مريم ad

,
,

بغيت شرات هالكفر لفوني بس يكون غير هاللون
الوان ثانيه

----------


## غرشه

السلام عليكم 

ابغي من النعوول الجيلييييه

بلييييز بسرعهــ 

الي يعرف منوو التاجره اللي تيبهن يقوول ..

----------


## علوه

بنات من زمان شفت وحده تبيع القلم الي فيه كاميرا يصور فيديو 
ابيه عشان نحطه لهالخدامات الي ذابحينا والله الواحد ما يأمن عليهم 
بليز الي عندها تخبرني 
وياليت لو يكون سعته كبيره

----------


## قهْوة

1.التاجرات الي يبيعن آلة الشمع يراسلوني ع الخاص مع الاسعار بليييييز..

2.
_لو سمحتوا

بغيت شراشف تلبيس قياس 260*240 ( كينج سايز) بأشكال حلوة و نوعية جيدة

ما أبغي شراشف حشو ثابت العادية!!!_

----------


## سلفية

هلا خواتيييييييي
بليييييييز ابي اعرف منو يقدر اييبلي من موقع pink monster حق قمصان النوم لاني صارلي واايد داشة الموقع بس ما لاقية تاجرة اتييبلي من هالموقع لان اغراضهم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد روووووعة

اللي تعرف ياريت اتراسلني عالخاااااص
مشكراااااااات حبوباتي ^^

----------


## يسوووورة

السلام عليكم ..

أنا أحتاج ملابس صلاة اللي تجي على شكل قطعتين 

ضروري جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## قهْوة

التاجرات الي يبيعن آلة الشمع يراسلوني ع الخاص مع الاسعار بليييييز..

2.
_لو سمحتوا

بغيت شراشف تلبيس قياس 260*240 ( كينج سايز) بأشكال حلوة و نوعية جيدة

ما أبغي شراشف حشو ثابت العادية!!!_

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت اظافر تركيب عليهن رسم او اكسسوارات بارزه ..

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت من هالعدساااااااااات اللي تكبر العين بشكل كبييييييييييييييييييير ,, والوانها تكووون واضحه وبارزه 
ضروووووووووري ,,

----------


## (عيون البدر)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم 

بغيت ملابس للعيد لبنتي عمرها سنة وثلاث شهوووور

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد حد يعدلي الصور باسعار حلوه

----------


## نجمه حايره

ابي مزيل الشعر نهائيا

+

طقم عباه مع شيلتها فري سايز عليها ديزاين حلوو وخفيف واتكون روعه في اللبس

لا تزيد عن ال 200 او 250

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد شرايط شيفوون منو عندها

----------


## ashash

تاجرات الاساور 
راسلوني

----------


## نبض أحمد

بناااات ابا توزيعات وافكار للنثور بليز بليز بسرعه

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

انا حامل بشهري السابع 
اريد خلطات ما تثر على الجنين لمنطقة الرقبة 
عندي اسمرار فظيييييييييييييييييييييييييع و ابى المساعده

----------


## ورده نرجس

> بغيت من هالعدساااااااااات اللي تكبر العين بشكل كبييييييييييييييييييير ,, والوانها تكووون واضحه وبارزه 
> ضروووووووووري ,,



GEO ANGEL هذا اسم العدساااااااااااااااااات ,, ضروووووووووووووووووووري *

----------


## دمع الذكريات

خواتي تاجرات التوزيعات وغيره 
بغيت افكار او حد فيكم يسوي توزيعات وابا هالتوزيعات بمناسبه الحج 
بس ماابا سعر التوزيع يزيد عن الخمس دراهم فاللي عندها تراسلني وياريت بالصور والاسعار حبيباتي

----------


## ام رفاه

ابغي التاجرات اللي يسوون الاسامي على القلوب والخواتم بسرعه ابااهم 
بليز طرشولي

----------


## al3yon121

*من التاجرة اللي ممكن تطلب لي من هالموقع

www.disneystore.com

اتراسلني على الخااص*

----------


## keep_rak

بنات من تبيع كفرات تلبيس (كينغ سايز)260X240 

بغيت بعد بجايم نسائية 
محد رد علي

----------


## @الحلا كله@

> خواتي تاجرات التوزيعات وغيره 
> بغيت افكار او حد فيكم يسوي توزيعات وابا هالتوزيعات بمناسبه الحج 
> بس ماابا سعر التوزيع يزيد عن الخمس دراهم فاللي عندها تراسلني وياريت بالصور والاسعار حبيباتي


انا بعد أريد

----------


## ما همي خطرها

بغيت فساتين راقيه وهاديه .. ياليت يديده ومب ملبوسه لانه ابا اقدمها هديه

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

بليييز يااا خوواتي اريد عدسات باربي لكن نفس لوون عيون هيفاء و هبي بليييييز

----------


## where

مرحبا حبايبي
تاجراتنا بغيت الله يسلمكن هديه لزوجي أهديه يوم العيد
فيليت اللي عندها أفكار وتغليفات حلوه تبعثلي 
والله يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## sweeeet

اريد وحده تسوي لي توقيع فلاشي للفساتين الي بعرضها

----------


## ساحة القلم

أبغي هدية لعمتي بس تكون طقم صينية ودلتين شاي وقهوة وطاسة الغسول والفناجين والشاي وبسهر معقول بحدود 400 ومشكورين

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

*السلام عليكم 


حبيباتي ... بغيـــت جلـابيات او فساتين ناعمه للعيد ضـــــــــــــــــــــــروري ضــروري

والـي عندها فســاتين مال ستينات طـــوال تراسلني بعد*

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

> اريد خلطات تبيض المنطقه الحساسه لبشره اصلا حساسه بسعر حلووو

----------


## دلوعة1

ابقي وحدة اتسويلي موضوع يشمل كل بضااعتي وترتبة بشكل روووووعة
بليزززززززززز ابقي شي واااايد حلوووووووووووو الي تقدر تراااسلني 
واهم شي ما تتاخر وااايد في المووضوع واسعارها تكون معقوووولة

----------


## eman987

مرحبا
الي عندها عبي ولا جلابيات جاهزه ياليت تراسلني بلصور

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

جلابيه بقصه لون اسود ميديم سايز

الصور والسعر عالخاص

----------


## mis-crochet

بغيــت وحده تصمملي بزنس كارد 
مع الشعار.. وابغي اشـــوف نماذج من شغلهــا

بالاسعــار والصــور.. وباسعار معقوله..

*حصلــــــت طلبـــي مشكورين الغوالي...*

----------


## مرت مبارك

بغيت iPhone 4 بس سعره يكون معقول لانه يبيعونه فالاتصالات ب2800

----------


## معاني راقيه

ابغي كريم اساس ديرما كول الاصلي الاصلي
مش التقليد الاصلي بليييييييييييز
واللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص
ومابسامح اللي بتغشني

----------


## أحلام علي

ايفون 4 ^^

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا صابونة كركم الي سعرها 5 دراهم او درهمين ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,وشكرا

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

منو تقـدر توفـر لي قطـع بـن ناااجي اظني تنباااع في السعوديه .... ضروووووووووووري

----------


## روح الميث

منو تقدر توفرلي اقفاص كشخه للهدايا ضرووري خواتي 
او لبيضه لي مصنوعه من قش كبيره

----------


## أم مييد

عندي عزيمة يوم الجمعه بعد يومين وابا اطلب اكل بس اباه اكل بيت 

ياريت اللي بتقدر توفرلي يوم الجمعه ترد علي اليوم للضرورة 
وانا من دبا الفجيرة

لو سويتات

----------


## أم فلفول

*منو تبيع استيكرات لليدار ضروري*

----------


## ظبيانيه عسوله

هلااا خواتي انا بغيت دلال مرسومات وعليهن فصوص وبسعر حلو لو ماعليكن امر اريده ضروري ابا اهديه لختيه هديه ^^

----------


## al3needa_505

*السلام عليكــم ,, 

شخباااــااركمـ!!


ــانــا بغيــت تي شيرتــات ,,( سوبر مان و بوـولو وفراري)

ولوفي شي سبورت شرات خلف رقم وجدام علم الدوله ) 

باخذ اكثر من قطعه 

تعبت وانا ادورر >< وماعندي وقت لاني ف جامعه 

واااااايد قرقرت للي عندهاا تراسلني ,, بلييييييييييييييييز ,, وثانكيوووووووو*

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت دلكة سودانيه أصليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## سوارة

منو تقدر توفر لي ثرياات فخمه !!مب كريستال وحاله لا شرات موديلات ذا ون مودرن

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

حبيبــــــــــاتي ...



اباااا فساتين ناعمه وتكون طويله للعـــــــــيد بليييز ردوو عليه بسرررررعه للي عندهاا تراسلني >< >< >< 
او جلابيات او مغربيه للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعيد >< 


وبنأأأأت .. 
للي عندها شنطـ اللاب توب تراسلني بعد

----------


## fifi_girl

ابا محااااشي  :Frown:  
توصيل لبوظبي !!

----------


## Ms_Unique

*ابي أحد يطلب لي من موووقع ..... ضرووري*

----------


## سلامــــة

*مرحبااااااااااا بنآت*

*ابا استيكرات جدران ينفعن للحمام عزكم الله* 

*بليييييييز ضرووري*

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت التاجرة اللى تبيع الاظافر المرسومة مع اللزق مالهن

----------


## البهية

ممكن اتحطولي رابط التاجرة ام عبدالله اللي تبيع خلطات المناطق الحساسة واللهوم

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابقي وحدة اتسويلي موضوع يشمل كل بضااعتي وترتبة بشكل روووووعة
> بليزززززززززز ابقي شي واااايد حلوووووووووووو الي تقدر تراااسلني 
> واهم شي ما تتاخر وااايد في المووضوع واسعارها تكون معقوووولة


وبعد ابا وحدة تصورلي بضاعتي بس تكون من عيمان او الشارجه فقط

----------


## bntUAE

اريد وحده توفر لي قطعه قمااااش استريج ..او حرير او ساتان ....اللون بحدده عالخاااص  :Smile: 

اللي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## عود دبي

من تقدر اتوفرلي ملابس كوريه حركات وقصات ...اريد اطلع بلوك ايديد بعد الربى...الله ييزيكن خير...

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى فرش ولادة بس الاسعار تكون مناسبة و غير مبالغ فيه
و ابى اختار عدد القطع اللي اباهن

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد حد يعدلي موضوع كامل من صور وطريقة كتابة بسعر معقول

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيت اكسسواارات شعر ناعمة وحلوة وحركااات غريبة بس رومانسية .. كمية بسعر حلو...

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> بغيت من هالعدساااااااااات اللي تكبر العين بشكل كبييييييييييييييييييير ,, والوانها تكووون واضحه وبارزه 
> ضروووووووووري ,,


نفس الطلب وبسعر حلوة...

----------


## برستيـج

في عضوة تبيع بيجامات غاب لليهال 
منو تعرفها؟؟

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

مرحبا 
صباح|مساء.....الخيييير

حبيباتي ...
فددديتكم أنا 


أبغي نظارات ماركه...(ديور.. شانيل)... بس أأأأأأأصلي بليزززززززز


لا تنسون الصور مع السعر أنا ويهي صغير و مدور أبغي شي يناسبني

----------


## فراشه_وردية

*ممكن عبايات رااااااااقية متميزة وناعمه وبقصات حلوة(جاهزة سمول ميديم ) 
ونعووووول (كعب متوسط) وراااقيه سايز 39

وشنط متوسطة الحجم..وفخمة او كيووووت وحلوة

رجاءا اللي اغراضها عادية او مب متميزة لا تراسلني*

----------


## فديتني والله7

ممكن قمصان نوم وبيجامات تناسب xl or xxl

وابا شنط حلوه واسعارها اوكيه

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

ابفي وحدة اتسويلي برشور لبضاعتي حجم اية 4 
وتكون ملونة وياليت تكون الاسعار حلووة

----------


## miss ibrahim

مرحبا بقيت طقم نفاس حلو و راقي باسعار معقولة

----------


## shai6oonah

منو يقدر يوفرلي كريم الزنجبيل الحار ويالمشد الأندونيسي
ياليت يكون بسعر معقوول 
ومش مبالغ فيه

----------


## العهود111

*السلام عليكم 

اريد شطاف الوضوء 5 لتر أو 3 لتر 
بأسرع وقت ممكن وبأرخص الاسعار 

يزاكن الله خير*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا طقم الفندق للشبرية,, الكنغ سايز..
ابا افضل كواليتي وسعر مناسب..

----------


## Decaldo

*:

لقنزااات ســــآده 
ابا عدة الوان 

يناسـب مقاس لارج اكس لارج .. 
ظروووووووووووري فأســررررع وقت 
=(*

----------


## آنسات

> في عضوة تبيع بيجامات غاب لليهال 
> منو تعرفها؟؟


نفس الطلب

----------


## malsoona

عطر سيارة "عذاب" ب80 درهم . .

----------


## المحيربية

بغيت التاجرات إلي يبيعن تشكيلة كبيرة من النعول الي تنياب من أمريكا ومن ضمنها فلات وسطاحيات 
لأنه وحده من التاجرات الله يسامحها منزله موضوعها عن النعول واخترنا أنا وخواتي مجموعة حوالي 15 نعال وانتو بكرامة وكل شي وطرشتلها إياه مع كامل بياناتي لكن طنشتني مار دت علييه كم مرة طرشتلها رسالة عشان أذكرها وترد علييه بس لا حياة لمن تنادي لا قالت هيه ولا لأ 
والبركة فيكن خواتي

----------


## حــــلاوه

بنات أبا بيبي منيكان بدون وبسعر معقول خلال هاليومين

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

بنات محتاجه مخمريه للشعر 
البنات اللى عندها تراسلنى على الخاص؟

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

خواتي ابا ملابس اطفال ماركت بولو

----------


## M&M..

أبا عباية حلوه ومسكره للعيد وتكون فري سايز

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي ابا نعال صندل قياس 40

----------


## nuara111

خواتي بغيت من الاكواب الي ين على شكل عدسات للكانون والنيكون

----------


## قلب بيبي

بغيت كوافيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ع الخااااااااااص

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

تفصيل مفارش للولادة و باسعار مناسبه

----------


## full options

ابا البنات اللي ايبيعن تي شيرتات عليهن رسمات كرتون نفس بباي وزيتونه و سبونج بوب والباقين لانه ودي فيهن 

اباهن للكبار مش للصغار ^^

اللي عندها اطرش لي الوصلة 

انا ما بطلب الحينه بس ابا اشوف عقب بطلب بعد العيد 

وبس^^

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابا عباية (يديدة) كشخة حلوة للعييد راقية مابي الووان وحشرة ابا فصووص وكرستالات وجيه..

لارج اكس لارج فري سايز ..

الطول 58....

السعر ما يعدي 550 درهم...

----------


## أم شهد2010

شيل حلووة وكاااشخة

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت تاجره كانت عارضه فستان للبنوتات لليوم الوطني نسيت اسمها فستان طبقات 

رجاء هذا طلبي محد يرسلى غيره

----------


## dxb-bride

تاجراات التغليف والهدايا راسلوني بليز

ابا شي مميز وفخم وكبير وواضح مابا عطور وقلامه وشنط وابواك واكسسوارات 

ابا يا شي يناكل وبطريقه مبتكره مع التغليف

او ورووود و يكون شي غريب واايد..

او هديه تكون بطريقه يديده وعجيبه..

اللي تعرف تراسلني والسموحه

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي كاتلوووج افون اليديد مع المندووبه

----------


## وين انت ؟

إلي عندها جاكيتأت شتوية بديزاينات يديدة ترأسلني

----------


## النور والسرور

خواتي أبغي جلابيه حلوه ورااااقيه على شكل فستان تنفع لصباح العيد ويكون لونها عنابي

----------


## N-H

من تبيع فساتين بنات صغار ( اقل من 10 سنوات ) ! خاصة الي تطلب بضاعتها من اوربا او امريكا

----------


## معاني راقيه

بغيت كريم وبودرة تان للوجه
يعني ميكب برونز

----------


## bntUAE

بغيت حد يشتري هديه مع تغليف ... بسرررعه

----------


## ونة خفوقي

لانجر+قمصان نوم+جلابيات راقيه للنوم+بيجامات
وسعر معقول...
ياليت اطرشن كاتلوجات

----------


## أم دارين

منو تقدر توفر لي كفرات " شرشف سرير" فراري 

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري لو سمحتوووو

----------


## نوراسلام

قباضات الوردة الجورية 
الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

*بغيت مجموووعه من شيل صفوه نوعية عبد الغفار الاصليه,,
اطرش كل الالوان واختار اللي اباه وارد لها الباقي...

ضروووري..
بغيت كل الالوان ..الساده والمشجر,,,,

أصلي.....
*

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

قباضات الوردة الجورية 
الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## كينونه

ابغي قمصان سبونج بوب ولادي 8 و 9 سنوات

----------


## وهج الذكرى

_منو يقدر يوفرلي كريم الزنجبيل_

----------


## بريق الذهب

لو سمحتوا اللي تقدر توفري لي أطقم مكتب شكل حلو مع الصور والاسعار اكون شاكرة لها

----------


## سرااااب

بغيت حد يطلب لي من مواقع الانترنت ضرووووري

----------


## عيونad

ابا خلطه لتكثيف الشعر بأسرع وقت 

شعري وايد خفيف


وتكون مجربة 

امانه نبا الصدق 

شعري ما يتحمل اضيع وقت ع الفاضي

----------


## maimoona

الغاليات منو تقدر توفرلي نعول من امريكا فلات و كعب

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا الة رسم للاظافر

----------


## malak-elro7

بنــــــــــات بغيت اسواريهات ناعمه وما فيها شغل وايد (( خفيفه))..
+
آلة رسم الأظافر الكبيرة مش الصغيرة
+
الأساور المطليات بالذهب


ضرووووووري ولا اتطرشولي غير اللي طلبته بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## malak-elro7

+اللي عندها شنط صغيرة اللي تنشال باليد بدون سير ..وياليت لو يكون لونها ذهبي

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت زبدة الشيا الخام+ زبدة الكاكاو+ الدلكة السودانية 

ويكونون أصليات 100% بليييييييييييز 

وياليت يكونون من عند تاجرة وحده

----------


## ¤ Cheriè ¤

لو ممـكن وحــده من التـاجرات أتوفـر لي ليقنز ذهبـي بأسرع وقت قبــل العيـــد

----------


## أكاليل الزنبق

ابغي ستاند الكب كيك

----------


## كينونه

ابا قمصان سبونج بوب ولادية عمر 8 و 9 سنوااات
و تكوون الكواليتي عالية بليييييز..
من اي مكان حتى لو تطلبونها من النت..

----------


## باقة بنفسج

> مرحبت حبايبي انا سمعت ان عندكم شي ينحط فالدرج يرتب شكلا وستاند للروج والميك اب ممكن حد يفييييييييدني بليز


نفس الطلب ^^

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا ثوب وكندوره مغربيه للعيد عمر عشر سنوات + تسع سنوات +ثمان سنوات 

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## ملاك 2020

مسا الخير بغيت اى حد يبيع الاظافر الصناعية المرسوومة معقولة ما فى حد هذى ثانى مرة اطلب بليز اللى عندها تراسلنى

----------


## الماركه شما

شاي التنحيف ما أدري ش اسمه ياريت الي يعرف يراسلني أبيه ظروري اليوم قبل باجر ههههههههه,,

----------


## احبه موت*_^

ابااااا عبي اعرااااااس بس تكووون يديده و شغل مصممات مثل هنادي بدووو

----------


## بنيات اليوم

بغيت الاكواب اللي على شكل زوووم الكاميرا ..

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> بغيت الاكواب اللي على شكل زوووم الكاميرا ..


 
أنا بعد بس رجااااااااء

سعر معقول غير مبالغ فيه

----------


## آلكشمه

الحهاز الامريكي اللي يبين نوع جنس الجنين وهو عمره اسابيع

انا شفت وحده من التاجرات عارضتنه بس ماعرف منو

----------


## ام حمدان26

تاجرات الكريمات
ابغي كريم توحيد لون البشره للويه فقط فيه شوية نمش ومب درجه وحده لون بشرتي
مع العلم بشرتي حساااااااسه 
الي عندها شي يناسبني ونتايجه حلوه تطرشلي

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا لبس للعيد ثوب وكندوره مغربيه تقريبا نفس هذي الصوره  

لخواتي عمرهن وحده 11+10 بليز باسعار معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ^^

----------


## قسى قلبي

بغيت ساعات الحائط اللي تكون مثل اللوحات المتفارقه شفت تاجره تبيعهم بس ضعيت الموضوع اللي عندها تراسلني بليز 

مثل هاي تقريبا بس بعد فيها ساعه

----------


## احبه موت*_^

خوااااااتي يغيييت تاجره تبيع كب كيييك

وعندهااا مندوووب يوصل لراس الخييمه
ضرووووري عندي مناسبه مهمه...

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

خواتي بدي بيجامات قاب 6 حبات و بسعر مناسب
عمر 2 و 3 و 5 سنوات

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات لو سمحتو 

بغيت حد يوفر لي قطوة نفس جيه 



يعني تكون صغيرونة , وبيضة , وشعرانية 

ويكون سعرها بحدود الـ 1000 درهم 


اللي تقدر توفرها لي , حتى لو اتيبها لي من محل , بليز تتواصل وياي , وبتكون لها عمولة حلوة ان شالله

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

طلب من بنات راس الخيمه 


أبغي وحده شاطره في تركيب فصوص السورفسكي لسيارتي

----------


## بريق الذهب

لو سمحتوا اللي تقدر توفري لي أطقم مكتب شكل حلو مع الصور والاسعار اكون شاكرة لها

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

مرحبا خواتي

بليز منو تقدر تطلبلي من موقع صيني بعمولة 10%؟

علما ان ان الاغراض اللي ابيها جاهزة
ومشكورين

----------


## أم شهد2010

مندوبة شركة آفون (( ارجو ارسال الكاتلوج ) )

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات ابي حد يقدر يطلب لي من هالموقع 

ان شالله بتكون العمولة 30 % 

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/atmos-tokyo/a20ch/#10009867 

اللي تقدر تتواصل معاي بليز

----------


## حشوووره

أبا لبسه حلووه وراقيه حق العيد بسرعه بلييز

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

ابغي وحده تطلب لي من النت 


ويكون عندها حساب فال paypal

----------


## البطة

السلام عليكم خواتي

حبيت أعرف اذا في مجال ألاقي عند أي وحدة في المنتدى تاتو الحواجب باللون البني الغامق مب الأسود.. كان موجود عند وحدة من التاجرات (سحابة مرت) وهي أخت غالية بس المشكلة من فترة أراسلها ومالقيت منها اي رد... أخاف المسكينة فيها شئ.. الله يكون في العون... 

المهم يا حبيباتي هاي صورة المنتج اللي أبغيه.. (اسمحيلي أختي سحابة مرت أنا حطيت الصورة اللي كانت في موضوعج أتمنى انج ما تزعلين)



وبكون شاكرة للي توفرلي اياه.. أبغي منه حوالي 4 حبات... 

أنتظر تواصلكم على الخاص.. ومشكورين

----------


## أم رفيعة

> السلام عليكم خواتي
> 
> حبيت أعرف اذا في مجال ألاقي عند أي وحدة في المنتدى تاتو الحواجب باللون البني الغامق مب الأسود.. كان موجود عند وحدة من التاجرات (سحابة مرت) وهي أخت غالية بس المشكلة من فترة أراسلها ومالقيت منها اي رد... أخاف المسكينة فيها شئ.. الله يكون في العون... 
> 
> المهم يا حبيباتي هاي صورة المنتج اللي أبغيه.. (اسمحيلي أختي سحابة مرت أنا حطيت الصورة اللي كانت في موضوعج أتمنى انج ما تزعلين)
> 
> 
> 
> وبكون شاكرة للي توفرلي اياه.. أبغي منه حوالي 4 حبات... 
> ...


انا بعد بس ابا اسود

----------


## أم رفيعة

مطلوب مثله ظروري لون اسود

----------


## shy6o0nah

كفرااات ايبووود تااش

----------


## ليل الصحاري

بنااااااااااااات اريد غطاء الكوايه بسعر حلو

----------


## حلاوة دلع

راعياات الدخووون ابا العوود لي مرشووش بالمسك..

ماعندي له صورة .. هو عوود مغططاي بمسك مطحوون جانه سكر.. 

فاهميين كيف.. ماعرف اوضح.. رجاءا لي تقدر توفره لي..

----------


## أم مطر

تاجرات الاكل .. بغيت ورق عنب كميه بسيطه للتجربه 

في بوظبي 

جربت اخذ كيلو ولا نص كيلو ويطلع مب حلو محد ياكله 

فاللي تقدر تسويلي كميه بسيطه تراسلني 

واهم شي يكون حامض ولين 

وشكرا

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبا ,,,
لو سمحتووو منو من تأجراتنا تقدر توفر لي هدية رجالية ؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

لو سمحتوا

بغيت ساعة حاااااااااااااااائط


بأرقام كبيرة و واضحة

وفيها صوت لدقات الساعة بس بدون موسيقى

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآآت* 
*منو تقدر توفرلي هآلشنط ؟؟؟؟؟* 




*
*

*
*

----------


## عسولة99

بنات بليز انا قبل جفت هالجلابية وخزنتها عندي 







بس "مـــا اعــــــــــــــــــــرف" منو التاجرة مالته 


بليز خبروني اذا تعرفونها ،، وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## الهدى1

منو يقدر يوفرلي عقال مخمل رجالي يكون بريحة دهن العود ضرووووووووووري 

قبل لقيت وحدة تبيعة بس سعره 100 ونازل

----------


## احلى بسكوت

> منو يقدر يوفرلي عقال مخمل رجالي يكون بريحة دهن العود ضرووووووووووري 
> 
> قبل لقيت وحدة تبيعة بس سعره 100 ونازل


نفس الطلب

----------


## full options

> ابا البنات اللي ايبيعن تي شيرتات عليهن رسمات كرتون نفس سبونج بوب والباقين لانه ودي فيهن 
> 
> اباهن للكبار مش للصغار ^^
> 
> اللي عندها اطرش لي الوصلة 
> 
> 
> وبس^^

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتكن ابا وحده اتوفرلي استيكرات جدران برسماااات كبيره واللون يكون احمر وبسعر منااااسب....

----------


## احلى بسكوت

> بغيت منظم الشنط + منظم الملابس الداخليه + علاقة السكارفات + منظم المكياج + منظم الاكسسوار . .
> بتعامل ويا ارخص الاسعار . . لاني باخذ كميه . .


نفس الطلب

وابا رقم التاجره هذي طرشولي رقمها على الخاص ابا اطلب منها ضروري انا من السعوديه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48693

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا فستان راقي وحلو (ومب ملبوس ) للعيد .... وميزانيتي 500 درهم الي عندها شي رقي وفخم تقول او الي عندها جلابية فخمة وعليها شغل .....................

----------


## احلى بسكوت

ابا جلابيات ناعمة نفس اللي عند هالتاجره وباخذ جمله بس بدايه درزن ابا جلابيات مع شيلهن واللي فيهم حاشيه من تحت وكم طويل والسعر مايتعدى 30 لاني برجع اطلب

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48693

----------


## فلاسيه عز

السلام عليكم ياخواتيه 

منوه التاجره اللي تبيع دخون اسمه الشيخ ذياب هو شكله سائل وفيه عود ياليت تراسلني ضروري

----------


## روح*الورد

الجلابيات الكويتية؟

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا شنطة ............ حلوة ... 


جلابيات كيوتية .......................

----------


## دمع الذكريات

خواتي حبيباتي 
تجورات 
بغيت توزيعات حلوه وراقيه وغير مكلفه لهدايا الحجاج 
واسعارهم ما تتعدى 5 دراهم لانه ابا بحدود 100 حبه تقريبا 
فبليز ابا شيء يوحي او عباره شيء تدل عن سلامه حجاج وابا نماذج وصور 
ماابا حد يقول عندي وبسوي لج حتى لو تراويني نموذج في خوات راسلني ما قصرن بس من غير صور او سعر فوق المطلوب او ما ناسبوني

----------


## ريم الشامس

مرحبااا

ابا قطع قطن كريب مع الشيله 

ابا 3 قطع وابا خصم بعد // لو شي بسيط

----------


## نرجسية @

اريد طقم نفاس وسعره معقول وبسرعه الأني مقربه ع الولأده

----------


## كتومه

هلا خواتي 

اريد مدس البشت ... اختي بتربي هالفترة و بغيته ضروري و بسرعه

----------


## عود دبي

بنات اريد اطلب من موقع اوروبي واريد حد يطلبلبي...واللي بتراسلني اتقولي كم نسبتها....

اشي الثاني اريد لبس لي بعد الربى للمستشفى منوه عندها...؟...

----------


## Cute-12

ابااا حد يسويلي كب كيك ! بسعر حلووو  :Smile:

----------


## أمـــ مـــوزه

ابا حد يوفر لي قطع استرج ساده 
ابا لوووون احمر ضروري

----------


## @الحلا كله@

> خواتي حبيباتي 
> تجورات 
> بغيت توزيعات حلوه وراقيه وغير مكلفه لهدايا الحجاج 
> واسعارهم ما تتعدى 5 دراهم لانه ابا بحدود 100 حبه تقريبا 
> فبليز ابا شيء يوحي او عباره شيء تدل عن سلامه حجاج وابا نماذج وصور 
> ماابا حد يقول عندي وبسوي لج حتى لو تراويني نموذج في خوات راسلني ما قصرن بس من غير صور او سعر فوق المطلوب او ما ناسبوني


أنااااااا بعد اريد 
نفس الطلب

----------


## LADY LOVE

خواتي ابا وحده تسويلي توقيع بالفلاش ظروووري 
لو تعرفن وحده تسوي طرشن لي رسالة على الخاص 
والسمووووووحه منكن

----------


## cυτəчαн

مساء الورد

أبا أرقام واصل حلوه . . لي تبيع ليت تتواصل وياي

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي هدايا للحجاج يكون شي مرتب وفنان ويكون في شي للحريم والرياييل وسعر زين لاني باخذ كميه

----------


## حياتي علمتني

أبغى أكمام دانتيل جميع ألألوان بس تكون ساتره بالمرررررررررره ما يبين أي شئ من أيدي

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا اليوتي الي ف الصوره الزمزيه مالتي قياس اربعين ............. 

بلييييز ردو ............ :12 (100):

----------


## Cute-12

> ابااا حد يسويلي كب كيك ! بسعر حلووو

----------


## عود دبي

ارييييييييييييييد جلابيه داااااانتييييييل للمشتشفى....

ويكن يا التاجرات...

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

بغيت عبي حلوه وباسعار حلوه غير مبالغه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ابا وحده تكتبلي كلام منسق
اباه للام ام اس
والدفع بالرصيد 

مابا اسعار مبالغ فيها .. 

وابا الكلام من تاليفها الشخصي
مابا سوالف الانترنت .. ترا ما كتبت هنيه 
الا من بعد ما لاعت جبدي وانا ادور ف الانترنت

فرجااااءا الكلام من تاليفج يكون 

سعرج ومع نماذج لو عندج من الام ام اس

^^

----------


## عنجهيه

ابا سكارفات مثل هالقطع

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا فستااااااان رووووعه^^ يكون احمر او فوشي
لمناسبة خاصة

----------


## فووولك

مرحبا 
بغيت بروشات لليوم الوطني اللي على شكل غتر وبراقع مب محصلتهن اللي عندها تخبرني ضروري دخيلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللكم =(

----------


## غير النآس

> اريد مكينة بروان المتخصصه للماكن الحساسه ماريدها كاامله لا بس للاماكن الحساسه
> وبسعر حلوو ارخص وحده بترسلي براسلها وباخذ منهاا بسرررررررعه طرشولي

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ..

ابغي توزيعات نثووور لبنتي .. بسعر حلووو .. ابا تقريبااا 70 حبه ..

اللي عندها اتراسلني.. بس بليز اللي اسعارها غاليه لا تقرب صوووبي ..

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ابا وحده تكتبلي كلام منسق
اباه للام ام اس
والدفع بالرصيد 

مابا اسعار مبالغ فيها .. 

وابا الكلام من تاليفها الشخصي
مابا سوالف الانترنت .. ترا ما كتبت هنيه 
الا من بعد ما لاعت جبدي وانا ادور ف الانترنت

فرجااااءا الكلام من تاليفج يكون 

سعرج ومع نماذج لو عندج من الام ام اس

^^

----------


## Cute-12

Cupcake plllz T_T

----------


## مريم بنت ماما

مرحبا خواتي 
انا صارلي كمن يوم ادور على ربطة اليد الاصلية لتنشيط الدورة الدمويه اللي يلبسها فزاع ضروري

----------


## malak-elro7

الغاليات منو يقدر يوفرلي هالشنط او وحده منهن ,,, اللي بتبالغ فالسعر 
توفر على عمرها الوقت ^ ـــــــــ ^

----------


## غلاتي أنا

استكرات
الحنا

----------


## AL TALY

أبـا هديـة جاهـزة أقدمـها لصديقتـي

وتغليفـها راقـي ومميـز

دمتـم بـود

 :Smile:

----------


## mousy

أبــــاا لــــبس للــــعيد ضـــــروووري

ســـواء جلابــــية وإلا دريس حلووو

المهم يكووون كلاااااس و مش دفش

سايز L

----------


## (توته)

اللي تقدر توفرلي عطر بلانتينيوم من شانيل (رجالي ) تراسلني باسرع وقت : هاي صورة العطر .. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## عسل مر

توزيعات لليوم الوطني راقية وغير مكرره
وبدون مبالغه بالاسعار

----------


## ليالي_العين

*
السلام عليكم

حابة اسوي بطلوع ولدي حلاوة ومصاص وشغلات مالت أول .. فياليت التاجرات اللي اتاجر بحلاوة ومصاص شغل أول تراسلني بالخاص .. واللي تبا توفرلي وتبيعلي اياه بسعره + عمولتها ما عندي مانع .. بس اتمنى ما تبالغن بسعر البيع 


انا حاليا محصلة بمنطقتي حلاوة بقر + حلاوة الكاجو + جلي الصغار + لبان اللي قرطاسته نصها احمر ونصها ازرق 


اريد اشياء ثانية مثل الخاتم بو مصاص و الحلاوة اللي ينقع بالحلج واشياء ثانية ياليت تحطولي صور ولا تنسون اريد كميات لأنه لطلوع ولدي ان شاء الله 

واريد عروسة أم سعيد الصغيرة وين اقدر احصلها واريد منها كمية بعد مب اقل عن 30 وحدة

ودمتم بـــــود واتريا تفاعلكم يا تاجرات*

----------


## عسل مر

مطلوب ساعة يد رجالية جلد لون احمر كامل من ماركة معروفه وبسعر مناسب

----------


## شمآآني

*مرحبااااا...

منوووو تقدر توقر لي جهاز الاباضه الرقمي م كلير .....

وبعد مخدات الحوامل .....

وياريت تتواصلون معايه باسرع وقت....*

----------


## malak-elro7

بغيت فساتين أطفال للعيد ..ماركات من عمر 3 شهور الى 6 شهور

----------


## روح بسمة

ابــــــاا تاجره تصمم بطايق دعوه ضروووووري بليز ..


وتاجره ثانيه تسوي كب كيك بأنواعه  :Smile:

----------


## الجليله 2009

لو سمحتن أبا التاجرة اللي تبيع شاي التنحيف مال أوبرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظروري

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

اللي ممكن تسوي توزيعات بحدود 10 أو 15 درهم لعيد الاتحاد.. تراسلني عالخاص.. مع صور التوزيعات

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا فستان راقي وخفيف وحلو ...... فستان ملكي راقي ويستاهل الجيمة ومب ملبوس\

----------


## كتكوته21

تنكري العروس

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااااااااااااااات ردو ابا ثوب وكندوره لبنات اعمارهن 11+ 10 +شووووووووووووووه  

يعني ايشي راااقي للعيد بليييز ردو ثاني مره محد رد ....... حتي لوكان فيه شغل شوي كرستال ... 

وباسعااااااااااااااااااااااااااار مععععععععععععقووووووووووووووووووله بليييز

----------


## هند0

بغيت عود بالمسك في غرشة التانج

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي تشرتات 
بناتي حريمي رجالي اي الاحجام ابيض سادة او اي الالوان اهم شيء يكونون سادة

قطنية

والي عندها شلحات قطنية سادة اي الالوان بعد ابغيهم ...

----------


## &الشوق&

بغيت مشد اندونيسي

----------


## Cute-12

بـنـات أبغــي بلاك بيري يـديـد 
وبسعر معقول ^^

----------


## Cute-12

_خــواتي انا من متى اقول ابا كب كيك و حتى قبل قلت ابا محشي لأن سايرين رحلة 
فـ لازم هـالشيئين يكونون موجودين_

----------


## جرح صامت

ادور على التاجره ام مطر الي عندها عدسات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييزابا ها ضروري

----------


## نوراسلام

مطلوب آلة الطباعة على الاكواب والتيشرتات والهدايا والورود
وبأرخص الاسعار 
او خبروني وين تنباع ؟؟

----------


## الياسيه20

> مرحبا ..
> 
> ابغي توزيعات نثووور لبنتي .. بسعر حلووو .. ابا تقريبااا 70 حبه ..
> 
> اللي عندها اتراسلني.. بس بليز اللي اسعارها غاليه لا تقرب صوووبي ..


اكرر طلبيه

ابغي توزيعات نثور لبنتي .. اباه بالجوكليت .. ما اريد توزيعات دخووون او عطورات او غيرهن .. اريده بالجوكليت
ابغي 70 حبه .. باسعااار حلوه هب غاليه .. لني محطيه ميزانيه بسيطه للنثور..
وابغي احطي ع كل توزيعه بطاقه ..

اللي عندها مطلبي .. اطرشلي الصور + السعر بالكامل.. ونوع الحلاوة الموجوده فالتوزيعاااات .. 

اي رساله ما فيها المطلوب ما راح ارد عليها.. والسموحه منكن ..

----------


## الغلا شما

بغيت بوكسات للطلوع بعد الاربعين او يكونن بوكسات بشكل راقي

----------


## هيا88

اممممم ابا اساور

----------


## the_queen323

مرحبا فيكم

منو من التاجرات تسوي محاشي ومعجنات وكل انواع الاكلات بس تكون في بوظبي

بلييييز بنات ضروري اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

حبيباتي بغيت نافورة شوكليت


ياليت الي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## الدانة

ابااااااا من هذيلا ضروري هالاسبوع ... والا دلوني عليهن فالعين ... ابا شي راقي مب اي كلآم وبتقشر

----------


## بريق الذهب

> لو سمحتوا اللي تقدر توفري لي أطقم مكتب شكل حلو مع الصور والاسعار اكون شاكرة لها



هذي ثالث مرة اكتب طلبي ومحد رد علي معقول تاجرات المنتدى ما عندهم طلبي


في الانتظار.....

----------


## جنـه الــورد

ابا قباضات حلووه مايتعدى سعرها 45

بليز اباهم للعيد

----------


## شمه حمد

خلاااااااااص 

حصلت طلبي

----------


## malsoona

> عطر سيارة "عذاب" ب80 درهم . .


محد شاف لي هالعطر منو يبيعه ضرووري  :Frown:

----------


## عنوووني

> الجهاز الامريكي اللي يبين نوع جنس الجنين وهو عمره اسابيع
> 
> انا شفت وحده من التاجرات عارضتنه بس ماعرف منو


انا بعد ابغيه ربيعتي من متى تسألني عنه..

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ضرررررررررررررررررررروري ابا مزيل شعر


http://aqarcity.org/up092/images/arx1275767852q.jpg

----------


## ريماس $

:Frown:  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (63):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):  بنااااااااااااااااااات محد رد عليه حررااااام ..... ابا جوتي الي نفس هذاااااا بلييييز 


محد رد 3 مره انزلللل الموضووووع ........... بليييييز ردن 
ردو المشكله ضرووووفي ماتسمح اظهر ................ ياريت وحده تقدر توفرلي اياه بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز اباه كامل اسود مافيه رسمه

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي تاجرات الاكل اللي يسوون اكل ويقدرون يوصلونها ل ابوظبي 

ويسوون عيش ومعجان وحللويات 

ياريت الرقم عالخاص

----------


## عنوووني

بغيت فساتين للعيد لبنوتات عمر 4 سنوات 
وياليت الاسعار تكون حلوة

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا حق اختي ثوب وكندوره عمرها 11 سنه 
اوحتي لو يكون فيها شغل كرستال .... لللعيد بليزززز ................واي سعر له هب مكله بس طرشو

----------


## امل المستقبل

مساء الخير 

بغيت تاجره من ابوظبي توفر لي اغراض لهديه من ابوظبي ولها عمولتها وشكرا

----------


## احساسـ عذبـ

ابغي اسماء التاجرات اللي ايسون طلوع بيبي لو سمحتوااا

ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## روح بسمة

بنااات بليييز ابا وحده تسويلي بطايق دعوه لميلاد بنتي

احيد وحده تسوي بس ماذكر نكها شووو ؟؟


ووحجه ثانيه تسوي كب كيك يجــــنن وحركات بس للاسف بعد ماذكر اسمها

بليز ساااااعدوووووووني  :Frown:

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي توزيعات نثور لبنتي .. اباه بالجوكليت .. ما اريد توزيعات دخووون او عطورات او غيرهن .. اريده بالجوكليت
ابغي 70 حبه .. باسعااار حلوه هب غاليه .. لني محطيه ميزانيه بسيطه للنثور..
وابغي احطي ع كل توزيعه بطاقه ..

اللي عندها مطلبي .. اطرشلي الصور + السعر بالكامل.. ونوع الحلاوة الموجوده فالتوزيعاااات .. 

اي رساله ما فيها المطلوب ما راح ارد عليها.. والسموحه منكن ..
اللي اسعارها غاليه لا تقرب صووووووووبي ^^

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي عدسات بسعر حلووو .. وهب غالي

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآت منو تقدر توفرلي هآلشنطة* 


*Juicy Couture
1890 درهم


*
*
*

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا وحده اطرشلي صور كب كيك حق الوم الوطني 

ابا اشوف صور بليييييييييز والي يعبني شغلها براسلها 

ابا كميه كبيييييره 

والي بتراعني فالسعر اتراسلني

----------


## فاخرة

منو من التاجرات تبيع هذي الملابس ؟؟

بغيت منهم ضروري

----------


## shbany

أنا بعد أبغي

----------


## هديل المشاعر

صباح الخير عسولات

اذا في احد يقدر يوفر لي شرات هالبوك





في منه عدة ألوان فوشي و اورنج اصفر اسود و الاخضر شرات اللي بالصورة




ابي يكون متوفر عند التاجرة مب تقول لي صبري الين اطلب لج لاني ابيه باسرع وقت

و بسعر معقول لاني باخذ اكثر من واحد بالوان مختلفة

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

السلام علكم
لو سمحتوا ابغي عباة الراس
ومسكرة من جدام
سادة وما فيها اي شي ولا نقطة
ولا شغل ولا هم يحزنون
وسلامتكم

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم يا حلوات 

بغيت سمن حلو ومب أى شئ شغل حرمة مواطنة *وبسعر غير مبالغ فيه*

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام عليكم بغيت التاجرات اللى يفصلون مخاويير والا يكوون عندها صور زيين علشان اشوف ياليت تراسلنى عالخاص

----------


## المحيربية

خواتي ربيعة اختي مدرسة بس ما تعرف على المنتديات وهالسوالف علانياتها وتبغا تسوي توزيعات عرس لأخوها والعرس بيكون قبل عيد الأضحى وإلي مستعدة من التاجرات أجهز لها الطللبية بس تكون التاجرة من بوظبي عشان سرعة التوصيل وتعطيني رقمها عشان أعطيها لربيعة اختي عشان تتواصل وياها بالتلفون واذا حابة تراويها صور من شغلها تتواصل وياها بالوسايط لأنها ما تعرف على المنتديات .. حبيت أساعدها وأكسب فيها أجر لأنها ربيعة اختي واختي خبرتني عنها انها ما تعرف على المنتديات وقالتلي لو تعرفين وحده تسوي توزيعات عرس فقلتلها سيدات الامارات ما بيقصرن ماشالله عليهن كل وحده فيهن تقول الزود عندي ،،، في انتظاركن خواتي

----------


## المحيربية

*وطلب ثاني لو سمحتن خواتي*

*اختي تبغا تسوي توزيعات لطالبات المدرسة التأسيسي بنات عندها والتوزيعات ألي تبغاها توزيعات عيد الأضحى يعني بعد ما تخلص إجازة العيد مع دوام المدرسة أول يوم بعد العيد تبغا توزعهن على الطالبات ويكون شي حلو ومميز وإن كان في حلويات تفضل اختي يكون فيه بسكويت وشغلات صحية أكثر تفيد الطالبات* 
*في انتظاركن خواتي عشان أعرف أرد على اختي*

----------


## الياسيه20

> ابغي توزيعات نثور لبنتي .. اباه بالجوكليت .. ما اريد توزيعات دخووون او عطورات او غيرهن .. اريده بالجوكليت
> ابغي 70 حبه .. باسعااار حلوه هب غاليه .. لني محطيه ميزانيه بسيطه للنثور..
> وابغي احطي ع كل توزيعه بطاقه ..
> 
> اللي عندها مطلبي .. اطرشلي الصور + السعر بالكامل.. ونوع الحلاوة الموجوده فالتوزيعاااات .. 
> 
> اي رساله ما فيها المطلوب ما راح ارد عليها.. والسموحه منكن ..
> اللي اسعارها غاليه لا تقرب صووووووووبي ^^



اكرر طلبيه ..

تاجراتنا اللي عندها مطلبيه اطرش الصور والاسعااار ع الخااااص .. ماااااااااااااااا برد ع اي رساله ما فيها صور ولا فيها اسعاااار ..




ابغي عدسااااااااااات فريش لوووك او عدسه ماركتهااا معروووفه..
ما اريد العدسات اللي يكبرن العين .. ويكون السعر مناااسب ^^

----------


## ديور

دخيلكم الله تقدر توفر لي شنطه الفندي نفسها اصليه ونظيفه وبسعر حلو تراسلني على الخاص بللللللليز لاتردوني

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بليز ابغي تاجرة تسوي لي جوارب الكورشيه

----------


## *مهرة*

بناااااااااااااات اباااااااااا التاجره الي تسوي كيكة وهدايااااااااا حق اي حد حتى لو خارج الدوله 

والله ما اذكر اسمها ولا حتى نكها بس اتذكر اني قريب موضوع مثل جي ياريت الي تعرفها اطرش لي ع الخاص ^_^

----------


## Nsayem37173

خواتي منو تعرف تسويلي برنامج ع الأكسس
بلييييييييييييييز بأسرع فرصة ووقت اباه

----------


## ليل الصحاري

اريد غطاء المرحاااض للسفر بسعر حلوووووو

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي قباضات سبيشل

----------


## سلة فواكه 333

السلام عليكم يا بنوتات منو تقدر توفر لي زبدة الشيا الخاااام وبسعر مناسب وبأسرع وقت

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah:  

بنات ابا ثوب وكندوره لاختي عمرها 11 سنه اوكندوره فيها شغل حلو يعني كرستالل مثالا 

بليز مافصلت حق العيد ....... والعيد ماباقي عنه شي

----------


## الهدى1

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي اغراض من محل ماندي بالتنين يعني هو محل لملابس الأطفال 

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم شهد2010

> *وطلب ثاني لو سمحتن خواتي*
> 
> *اختي تبغا تسوي توزيعات لطالبات المدرسة التأسيسي بنات عندها والتوزيعات ألي تبغاها توزيعات عيد الأضحى يعني بعد ما تخلص إجازة العيد مع دوام المدرسة أول يوم بعد العيد تبغا توزعهن على الطالبات ويكون شي حلو ومميز وإن كان في حلويات تفضل اختي يكون فيه بسكويت وشغلات صحية أكثر تفيد الطالبات* 
> *في انتظاركن خواتي عشان أعرف أرد على اختي*


وانا بعد ابي لوسمحتووااا

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكن تاجرات 

بليز اللى تبيع هالبدلات الرسيمة للأولاد تراسلنى بالاسعار والصور

لعمر 6 سنوات 

*واتمنى يكون السعر معقول* 

وتكون عندها تشكيله اقدر اختار منها 

مب شرط نفسسس الصورة بالظبط انا حطيت الصورة بس للتوضيح 

المهم أنها تكون بنطلون وجاكيت وصديرى وكرافت

----------


## أمورة

ادور الاشياء التنظيميه و اغراض التخزين للمنزل و ادوات المطبخ العمليه (مب الوعيان لا، ادور ادوات الطبخ و المطبخ)



و اريد بعد منظم حقيبة اليد و منظم شنطة الحفاظات

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

امنى من كل قلبي حد يرد علي 

ادور التاجرة الي تبيع تاتوا الحواجب .. الدائم لاسبوع واكثر 

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

ما خليت مكان ما كتبت موضوع وانمسح ><

اتريا الرد بفارغ الصبر

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيت كاميرا نيكون d300s or nikon d300

مع عدسه .. ويا ريت بسعر مثل السووق او ارخص 

وجان حد بيوفر لي لها عدسه زيـن

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

بنات منو من التاجرات تبيع قمصان نوم،،؟؟

----------


## أو زايد

طلبي: اسكارفات بالجمله .. اللي عندها اطرشلي على الخاص الصور ويا السعر
طلبي الثاني مخاوير

----------


## dxb.7

ابا عبااااايه مافصلت للعيد

و جلابيه حلللوه

----------


## السجايا

طلبي من تاجرات من السعوديه 
وخاصتآ من مكه وجده 
عندي طلب من محل واتمنى تتواصل على الخاص على التفاصيل 
واشكركم مقدمآ

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ..

ابغي ملابس اطفال للي عندهااا.. شتويه .. 

وابغي نعااال كروشيه قياس 38 .. حصلت عند تاااجره .. بس للاسف ولا وحده اتي قياسي..

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

طلبــــي:


بغيت شاي ( لونغ ) أو ( لونج ) ياليت الي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## ميميه88

بغيييييييييييت بووووووووووووووودرة الكولاجييييييين بلييييز

----------


## الدانة

اباااااا ورق البلآستيك اللي يلفون به التحف والزجاج .. اللي في شرات الكور ينقعن هع

بليييز او حتى وييييييين يبيعونه خبروني ضروري

----------


## MOON_AD

بيجامات نسائية كيووت

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بنات ابا قمصان نوم لانجري وبيكيني فاسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## أم رفيعة

> مطلوب مثله ظروري لون اسود

----------


## kash5ah_girl

التاجرات اللي عندهم توزيعات العيدية ..اللي تي على أشكال
تراسلني اذا ما عليكم أمارة

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي توقيع حلو بسعر رخيص

----------


## Cute-12

# أريـد بجـايم بأسعــار حلووة ويكون عليها رسومات مثل هيلو كيتي عشقي هالبجايم . ..  :Big Grin: 
# أريد كب كيك من متى وانا اطلب ولا حـد رد عليه  :Smile: 
# أريـد عطـور فرنسية بسعر منااسب  :Smile: 
# أريد نعول الفلات الي نفس الجيلي مادري شو يسمونـه ^^ 

وبسس  :Smile:

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

عزيزاتي.....


نداء للمره الثانيه....


للي عندها ( شاي لونغ / لونج ) تراااسلني بليززز لضروره

----------


## السجايا

طلبي من تاجرات من السعوديه 
وخاصتآ من مكه وجده 
عندي طلب من محل واتمنى تتواصل على الخاص على التفاصيل 
واشكركم مقدمآ

----------


## Ms.3wash

سكيني 
والي عندها تاتوو بأشكال حلوة يكون رسمات يعني ورد او اشكال ثانية .. بس ما ابغيه يكون طويل ونفس الاساور ..

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

مسكرة تطويل وتغليض الرموووووووووش ........ الطبيعيه .......

التواصل ع الخااص ....

----------


## اوراق الورد

بغيت جلابيه حلوه وراقيه فى اللبس........

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah: 

بنات ابا نعاااااااااااااال للعيد قياس 40 حلووووووووه ......... طرررر

----------


## فط فط 83

> بليز ابغي تاجرة تسوي لي جوارب الكورشيه


و انا بعد

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

تنوره هاي ويست
وحزام عريض 

ميديم سايز
الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## azoma

ابا شوز بالارينا .. سايز 39 صور و اسعار ..^^ ع الخاص بليـز..

وابا نعول ..سايز 38 الصور و الاسعار ع الخاص بليــز..

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah:  

بنات ابا زيت الخروع الاصلي ينبااااع عند العطارين .... 

ع فكره اعرفه لاصلي ولا لا من ريحته ...,... فلوسمحتو الامانه .......

----------


## آلقصيد

امم . .
يقولون ان شي وحده تبيع ستكرات حق الحنا !!
منوو هي ؟؟

و ابا هديه العيد حق ريلي ><" . .
منو يبيع بعد !!

----------


## AL TALY

اكسسوارات بسيطـة وكيـوت وتنفع للمناسبات

بغيـتـها طوال يعني اذا لبست قمصان سادة تحليـها  :Smile: 

 ولونهـن أبيض بليـز بغيتهـن قبل العيـد

ياريـت تطرشون الأسعار مع الصور

 :Smile:

----------


## نجمه حايره

ابي حد يوفر حقي بعض الاشياء من المطحنه

----------


## Ms_Unique

ابااااااا حد يطلبلي من النت ,, مع الفاااااااااااايده أكيييييييييد !!!

----------


## malak-elro7

السلام عليكم ..

بغيت كفرات للبلاك بيري بولد 900 ..ضرووووووري

----------


## السجايا

طلبي من تاجرات من السعوديه 
وخاصتآ من مكه وجده 
عندي طلب من محل واتمنى تتواصل على الخاص على التفاصيل 
واشكركم مقدمآ

----------


## ام هزاع3

السلام عليكم 

اريد وحده توفري مدس البشت بس اللون اسود او سكري <......... الطقم كامل بسعر مناسب

----------


## احتاجك..

التاجرة اللي تبيع الآي باد مطلوبة
بغيت اللي سعته 64 غيغا

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي حد يطلبلي من موقع امازون

بس عن طريق سلم وستلم

----------


## أرض دبي

أبغي ليقنزات قطن و الواان

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> بليز ابغي تاجرة تسوي لي جوارب الكورشيه


وانا بعد..

----------


## Miss Dior}

ابغي حد يطلبلي من موقع امازون

بس عن طريق سلم وستلم

----------


## غربة_الروح

*بنات من تعرف تصمم بنر دعايه*

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا وحده اعطيها صوره 
و تسويها لي استكر لابتوب

----------


## الفارسـ&

بغيت تسترات دخون وعود..

من دبي أنا ..

----------


## BinT suLTan

مرحبا بنات 
كيف الحال .. 
بنات أنا خاطري في أرواج توم فورد من تقدر توفرهم لي !! 
موجودات في لندن و بعد في محل كيانا في مردف لكن لأني ماروح لهذاك الصوب أبا حد من التاجرات توفرهم لي

----------


## shy6o0nah

اريد خيمه وجهاز للحمام المغربي 
خيمه مالت البخااار 


اللي عندها تطرش لي رساله

----------


## فطـــامي 750

*ابغي علب السويت الشفافه 

ابغيهم قبل العيد*

----------


## معاني راقيه

منو يوفرلي عدسات سنووايت مال حصه اللوغاني بس نظر
بلييييييييز ابغيهم بسرعه

----------


## دلوعة1

عندي توقيع جاهز وابغي وحدة تعدل فية شوي اضيف صور ولمعات مستعيلة

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات الكب كييييييييييييييييك من كم يوم ادوركن وما لقيت مواضيعكن

مطلوبات ابا اللي تقدر تسويلي كب كيك شخصيات مثل سبونج بوب وربيعه ودورا المستكشفة

----------


## Nsayem37173

عندي صور أبا اخليهم متحركات 
فتاجرات التواقيع والصور تواصلوا معاي بليز

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات عيدية العيد

----------


## dxb.7

> ابا عبااااايه مافصلت للعيد
> 
> و جلابيه حلللوه

----------


## Miss Dior}

ابا استكرات حنا

----------


## احتاجك..

> التاجرة اللي تبيع الآي باد مطلوبة
> بغيت اللي سعته 64 غيغا

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي كب كيك محشو بالنوتيلا بلييز ^^

----------


## احساسـ عذبـ

ابغي تاجرات ايبيعن بيجايم اللي عليهن هيلو كيتي وميكي ماوس .. يعني شي راقي ^^

----------


## ام هزاع3

منووو تبع فساتين من السعودية

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبااااا


بغيت .. بوك رجالي ماركه ويكون شكله راقي ... للي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## الياسيه20

اللي عندها مثل هالربطات اتراسلني .. او اللي اتسوي ربطات شعر .. اترسلني مع الاسعااار والصور بلييييييييييييز

----------


## نبض حساس

هلا 
خواتي اريد بسكويت للعيد

----------


## شـمـوخ

التاجرات اللي يبيعن قمصان نوم على 40 و50 يطرشون لي الصور ،، والله يخليكم يكون ديزاينهم يديد مش مكرر

----------


## عشقي اجرام

هلا تاجرااات 


منو فيكن تبييييع فساتين استرج ابا حق العيييييييييييد 

بليييييييييييييز بسسرعه

----------


## جوري 2

ابغي كوايه البخار اللي هي مثل المكنسه

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات الكب كييييييييييييييييك من كم يوم ادوركن وما لقيت مواضيعكن

مطلوبات ابا اللي تقدر تسويلي كب كيك شخصيات مثل سبونج بوب وربيعه ودورا المستكشفة

----------


## أم مطر

حصلت الطلب 

شكرا حبيباتي ^^

----------


## جنـه الــورد

مطلوووب ارقام واصل حلوه بحدود 200 

والدفع عن طريق رصيد 

ضروري بليييييز خلال هاليوميين اباه

----------


## قلبي طفل بريء

ابغي مندوبة تبيع لي اغراض لليوم الوطني بالجملة


اتمنى احصل  :12 (8):  لأني تعبت ابا ابيعهم وما عندي وقت

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات الكب كييييييييييييييييك من كم يوم ادوركن وما لقيت مواضيعكن

مطلوبات ابا اللي تقدر تسويلي كب كيك شخصيات مثل سبونج بوب وربيعه ودورا المستكشفة

----------


## سكووون الليل

*ابغي ضحيه .... جبش ( خروف يعني خخخخ) ياليت لو من المنطقه الشرقيه جلبا او الفجيره او مسافي بس بليز بنات ابغي مال الدار 
الي عندها بسعر مناسب تراسلني باسرع وقت*

----------


## الياسيه20

> اللي عندها مثل هالربطات اتراسلني .. او اللي اتسوي ربطات شعر .. اترسلني مع الاسعااار والصور بلييييييييييييز


اكرر الطلب .. 

او حتى ربطات بالكروشيه عااادي ..

----------


## بنوتة بوظب

السلام عليكم 

وين اقدر الاقي الكور لغسيل السنتيانات 
او حد ايبيعهن في المنتدى

----------


## كريستال

منو يتسويلي وسائط للعيد ؟

وأبا حد يسوي لي بزنس كارد مع الفواتير بشكل راقي وبسعر حلو ..؟

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابا تاجره تشتريلي من موقع وتاخذ عموله 50 درهم

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم
بغيت زيت زيتون اصلي 
اردني او فلسطيني 
لتر ونص او لترين

الي عندها او تعرف تاجره تبيع تراسلني على الخاص ومع الاسعار 
وابي سعر مناسب وشكرا

----------


## fifi_girl

> تاجرات الكب كييييييييييييييييك من كم يوم ادوركن وما لقيت مواضيعكن
> 
> مطلوبات ابا اللي تقدر تسويلي كب كيك شخصيات مثل سبونج بوب وربيعه ودورا المستكشفة


نفففس الــشئ بلييييييييييييييييييييييز !!

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي بليز بغيت فستان او جلابيه مغربيه لبنتي في عمر 7 سنوات 
وياريت لو يكون وياها اكسسوارات الشعر والنعال 
بأي ثمن

----------


## الياسيه20

تاجرات الكروشيه 

ابغي ورد كروشيه كبير .. هب صغير ..

سيم سيم هاذا صور ^^





وعادي اذا الطريقه تختلف .. بس المهم ورود .. 

وابا كباااااار ..

اللي عندها اطرشيلي ع الخاص مع الاسعااار .. ضروووووووووووووووري..

ملاحظه : يرجى عدم المبالغه فالسعر ^____^

----------


## Miss Dior}

استكرات الحنا

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي مخبز خبز الرقاق

امي تقول لونه اسود 

فديتكم اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه
ما عليها امر الصور مع الاسعار ع الخااااص

^^

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

----------


## ~ همس ~

أبغي سلاسل واسوارات فضه اصلي

----------


## دلوعة1

ابغي وحدة اتسويلي بزنس كرت مميز

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغى حجابات كويتية ملونة و اسعار معقولة و قمصان و جاكيتات كويتي التاجرات يراسلوني مع الصور و الاسعار

----------


## زهور الأمل

بغيت حد يسويلي توزيعات الحج ولو على شكل كعبة بكون شاكرة لها وبأسعار معقولة

وإذا ممكن الصور

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

----------


## happy wife

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ,, 

من تقدر توفرلي فستان من الكويت تحديدا من الافنيوز .. ؟؟ 

اللي تقدر تساعدني تراسلنس عالخاص 

شكرا

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

اللي تسوي ملفات انجاز بأسعااار حلوة تراسلني عالخاص بسرعة

----------


## MOON_AD

في موضوع عن العطور الفرنسية وسعر العطور كلها ب 200 ما عدا ون مليون 

اعتقد رااعية الموضوع اسمها دمعت حزن 1979 ممكن ادلوني على الموضوع

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي مخبز خبز الرقاق

امي تقول لونه اسود 

فديتكم اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه
ما عليها امر الصور مع الاسعار ع الخااااص

^^

----------


## uaenights

السلام عليكم 

ياليت حد من الاخوات التاجرات تروم تسوي لي مجسم لعيد الاتحاد 

طالبين من ولدي في الروضة ويجب تسلميه قبل 25 نوفمبر

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

وحده من الاهل تبي جلابيات نفاس ذهبي دانتيل قياس لارج ضروري هاي اليومين

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

----------


## عشقي اجرام

تاااجرااات منو فيكن تبيييع فساتين استرج او فساتين عاديه بس حلوه يعني حق العييد

----------


## mimi cuty

بغيت تاجرة تطلب لي من النت

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت حد يوفر لي ادوات المنكير والبدكير ويكون الكواليتي ممتاز

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

ابغي حلويات للعيد

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا شنط حلوة وراقية

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

بنااات...



اباا هدايا رجاليه... اي شي يخص الريايل......


واباا بعد .. للي عندها او توفر الي هوو الحفر ع الخشب او تكتبين اسمج مثلا على صندوق من الخشب او قلم او ميداليه جي 



للي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص... ^^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ضروري للعيد . . 
فساتين استريج رووعه ..

----------


## على البال

ابغي الاخت اللي تبيع قطع قطن عليهن علم الامارات

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات العيدية
اللي عندها ترسل لي أشكالهم

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

ابغي جرس صغيرون حق المدرسه 

وتوزيعات حق المدرسه بمناسبه عيد الاضحى واليوم الوطني..

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

----------


## أحلى زهرة

التاجرات اللي يبيعن جواتي كعب (عزكم الله) بليز يطرشون لي الصور مع الاسعار لو سمحتن ابا جواتي انيقه مب دفشه  :Smile:

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنات 

اريد اساور فسفوري + نعال فسفووري+ شنطة فسفوري + حلق فسفوري كلهن نفس درجه اللون

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

خواتي ابا توزيعات لليوم الوطني والعيد 
ضروووووري

----------


## بريكية

ابغى اقمشة حق العيد الوطني 
وملابس مال البنات من فترة شايفة تاجرة عارضة ملابس من سوريا بس مو عارفة منو هي

----------


## الفرآشه

بغيت نضاآآرة راي بان 


بليييييييييييز


بغيت الصور والسعر عالخآآص

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي التاجرات بغيت بوتات او نعول حق العيد للبنوتات 
قياس 29 و 30 
منو تقدر توفره لي قبل العيد

----------


## وهج الخيال

من البنات اللي بتسافر ماليزيا ضروري اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## معاني راقيه

ابغي مدسات اوسليب باق للبنات بس تكون مش تقليديه ابغيها راقيه ومميزه
وابغيها حق العيد
بلييز اللي تقدر توفرها لي قبل العيد تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## نصابو

عاااااااااااجل :ابا ابا وحده تاخذ لي سشواااار ماركة فيبلس او باناسونيك
اليووووووم بحوولها البيزات + عمولتها 
واللي اباه انها تيب لي شي عليه ضماااااااااااااان واصلي مايخترب + الفااتوره
واللي تقدر ظروري اليووووووم تراسلني
ابا السشوار اللي يتركب له كذا راس
يعني مثل هذا جي



وثااااااانكس واااااايد

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي التاجرات بغيت بوتات او نعول حق العيد للبنوتات 
قياس 29 و 30 
منو تقدر توفره لي قبل العيد

----------


## الغلا عنواني

بنات ابي رابط العضوة اللي توصل ورد ارجو ارسال الرابط على الخاص

----------


## كلي هموم

التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

محتاجه البدل ضروري

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبااااا

بغيت ( شاي لوونغ ) للي عندها او تقدر توفره لي تراسلني ع الخاص بليززززز بلييزززز ضروري

----------


## MOON_AD

كفرات للام والبيبي ولي يكون اسم البيبي مكتوب كانت عااارضة بسامي اليهال بسعر قريب 1000 على ما اذكر

----------


## عود دبي

بنات من اسوي توزيعات للمولود...اطرشلي اصور لو تسمح....

----------


## آنسات

بغيت بجامات اعمار 3 5 8 سنوات

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
خواتي بغيت سجادات الجيب ..
و ابغيها توصلني قبل العيد ..
اذا وحده من التاجرات تبيع هالسجادات يااريت ترسل لي ...
وشكرا مقدما للجميع

----------


## Decaldo

*:

ياتاجــــرااات الاكــل 
حاابه اشووووووف 

جمييع انواع السويتااات 
مثل :
بسكوت وحلويات العلب وكيكات الخ 

وجميع الموالح مثل :
ميني ساندويتش وغيرررررره 

بليييز ابا اطلب للعييد 
انتظررررررررر*

----------


## New Bride

:Salam Allah: 

بدي مايوه شرعي ومستعجل كتير
لو سمحتو يا ريت في واحدة بتقدر تامنلي طلبي

----------


## دراهم

عااااااااااااجل

منو تبيييع شغلااااات لليوم الوطني وبكمياات كبيييره ومتنوعه

عاااااااججل اللي عندها تتواصل معاي على الخاص عشان نتفااهم

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات العيدية
اللي عندها ترسل لي أشكالهم

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد وحدة من التاجرات توفر لي بوكسات الكب كيك ضروري

حجم الميني والسايز العادي ضروري بسرعة قبل العيد

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

* منو من التاجرات توفر عبايآت رااااااااااااااااااااااقية العيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــد بسررررررررررررررعه*

----------


## بنت العقيد

توزيعات للاعراااااااااس بسعر مناااااااااااااسب << ضروري بلييييييييز

----------


## كلي هموم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
التاجرات اللي يبيعن بجامات أو بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

محتاجه البدل ضروري ضروري

----------


## عيون الشمس

> اريد وحدة من التاجرات توفر لي بوكسات الكب كيك ضروري
> 
> حجم الميني والسايز العادي ضروري بسرعة قبل العيد


وانا بعد

----------


## little kitten

ابا قوالب الميني جيز كيك .. + قطاعات البسكوت أشكال حروف وأرقام بليييييز
وعلب بلاستيك شفافة اللي يحطون فيهن الكيك

----------


## دريم هاوس

*حبيبآتي آللي عندهآ فسآتين حق بنت عمرهآ 6 - 5 سنوآت آطرشلي* 
*آدور حق بنتي ..*

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت نعل حلوة للبيت ..باسعاار حلوة ومعقولة 

وبغيت جلابيات بعد للبيت باسعار معقولة 

وبغيت اشياء حق السيارة دلع يعني ...لبس للسيارة بأشكال حلوة للسيتات وللقير ...والخ بسعر حلوو

ياريت اتراسلوني عالخاص مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## كلي هموم

بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

محتاجه البدل ضروري ضروري

----------


## Amy909

ابا راعية حلويات فالعين وبوظبي وممكن توصل

----------


## ام يوسف 2008

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا اريد مايوه اسلامي اذا ممكن تامنيلي اياه الخميس

----------


## noordubai

بنات بغيت وحده تطلبلي من موقع امريكي جهاز رياضي عليه سيل الحين..وبعموله معقوله

----------


## ونة خفوقي

بغيت لانجري لانحري
قياسات الكبيره\
لارج
للعرايس

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

بغيت ساعة حمرااااا للعيد^^

----------


## random

*ابى توزيعات راقيه للاعراس

منو التاجرات اللي يقدرن تساااااااااااااعدني

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووري*

----------


## بسمة شوق

ادور اقلام رجاليه ماركات واشكال حلوه 

وبغيت هدايا رجاليه غير العطور والساعات

----------


## سويت فرند

السلام عليكم 





بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات تبيع هالآله لاني سمعت ان في تاجره اهنيه تبيعها

بلييييز انتظر ردودكم دلوني على هالتاجره




وهذي صورة الآله

----------


## سري في خبرتي

هلا تجورات

ممكن شنط للعيد و بأسعار ما تتجاوز المعقول

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

..~~~السلام عليكم~~~..

^^ بغيت منظمات الشنط بعدة ألوان...مع الأسعار^^

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

> هلا تجورات
> 
> ممكن شنط للعيد و بأسعار ما تتجاوز المعقول




انا بعد

----------


## ميميه88

العدسات اللون العسل سيركل
اللي تكبر العين

----------


## فاخرة

الي قالت بتوفر لي قماط البشت بليززز تراسلني لان المسجات مسحتهم كلهم ونسيت من منو طلبت 


بغيت مدس البشت الملكي هاليومين

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بليز ابغي فساتين من تصميم ازرا ومايكل واماتوا
وبليز بنات ما ابغي فساتين غيرلو حلوه بليز بس من هالمصممين منعا للاحراج

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات العيدية

----------


## ام يوسف 2008

*بنات بلييييييييييز مين ممكن توفرلي مايوه اسلامي[/12 (49)::12 (3*

----------


## روبي باربي

ابغي وحده تسويلي كب كيك ومعمول تمر وبدفور مابغي مال مخابز أبغي تاجرات راك

----------


## حلاوة دلع

اباا بدل اطفال ولاد 7 و 8 شهووور حلوة وكشخة للعييد بسرعة..

لقييييت الطلب .. مشكووورين..

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> بغيت لانجري لانحري
> قياسات الكبيره\
> لارج
> للعرايس


وانا ابا..

----------


## بنت ابوها79

ابا بوت او جوتي وانتو بكرامه حلوو وكشخه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت حد يوفرلي هالجهاز ويا ملحقاته . . باسرع وقت 

تاجرات الجواااتي بليييز راسلني . .

----------


## الفرآشه

شفت عند وحده شدو Miss rose‏روووعه وفي لمعه عجيبه شي عندكم ياتاجرات

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا وحده اتسوي كب كيك حق اليوم الوطني 

ابا اشوف صوررر بليييز راسلوني تاجرات الكيك مع الصورررررر

----------


## كلي هموم

بدل للأولاد لعمر 4 سنوات ممكن تراسلوني ضروري

بليززززز تاجرات

محتاجه البدل ضروري ضروري

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

هلا خواتي اللي تقدر اتوفر لي هالشنطه قبل العيد ..

أو اللي عندها شنطه لونها تركواز او وردي باسعار معقوله .. و اتكون راقيه و فيها ذوق..و اتكون كبيره ما ابغي اصغار

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> بغيت حد يوفرلي هالجهاز ويا ملحقاته . . باسرع وقت 
> 
> تاجرات الجواااتي بليييز راسلني . .



بلييز اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اياها تراسلني 
اتوقع انها موجوده في البلاد الاجنبيه مثل امريكا وبريطانيا . .

----------


## mooon shj

اللي عندها مبخره مصنوعه من خيوط الصوف تراسلني

----------


## ما همي خطرها

مرحبااا

بنات حد يعرف وين بحصل ملابس او اكسسوارات اطفال عليها اسامي الاطفال؟

فمنتدانا يبيعون؟

وحده سالتني لانه تبا تاخذ هديه لطفل .. وتبغي ملابس او اكسسوار مكتوب عليه اسم الولد (ولد مب بنت للعلم)

وطبعاً بالاكسسوار ما اقصد شغاب وجي, لا اقصد شي تابع للملابس او شي يخص الاطفال بشكل عام

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات العيدية

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

باقات ورد او شوكليت بسعر 100 رصيد وممكن ازيدها وبعطيها قبل لاتوصل للشخص بعد  :Frown:  بلييييييييييز

----------


## فط فط 83

خلاص حصلت طلبي ^^

----------


## كايدتهم..

مرحبا خواتي انا ابا لقنزات اللي اتكون كامله مع اللدلاغ
بس يكون مب شفاف و ملونات ضروري اباهن و اللي عندها لا تبخل علينا

يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## Jathebeyah

بناااااااااااااات او تاجرااااااااااااااااات
بليززززز بليززززز تعرفون شو يعني بليزززززززززز هههههههههههههههه
انا وربيعاتي ميتاااااااااات نتوحم على محشي ملفوووووووووف
ابا وحدة تسويلي محشي ملفوووووف حااااااار نفس مال المصريات .. وياحبذا لو يكون شغل وحدة مصرية
بليززززززززززز بنااااااااااااات اباه حق باجر
وابا جدر عوووووود اكبر شي في الدنيا هههههههه

التاجراااااات بليز يراووووني شغلهم واذا البنات يعرفون رقم وحدة مصرية يحطووونه لي الحين بليززززز

----------


## قطوة العين

وانا ابا حد يسويلي وسايط عن عيد الاضحى فيها صورة ولدي ^_^

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت آنآ آبى آطلب من هآلموقع 
http://www.lovelyshoes.net/

آبى شوزيين و شنطتين 
آلي تقدر تطلبي بليييز ترآسلني ضرووري*

----------


## kash5ah_girl

توزيعات العيدية

----------


## غزالةبغداد

مطلوب كفرات بي بي بولد 9000 بس تكون راقية وبنوتية وشي مميز ^_^

----------


## asoola55

مرحبا بنات وتاجرات 
منو تقدر توفرلي الشكلمة هي نوع من انواع كعك العيد
اتوقع المصريين يعرفوها اكثر
والله اتوحم عليها
بليز اللي تقدر توفرها لي للعيد ضروري ترد علي

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

> هلا خواتي اللي تقدر اتوفر لي هالشنطه قبل العيد ..
> 
> أو اللي عندها شنطه لونها تركواز او وردي باسعار معقوله .. و اتكون راقيه و فيها ذوق..و اتكون كبيره ما ابغي اصغار

----------


## غروك

ابا قمصان نوم حلوه
وكشخه
ويدييييده مليت المكرر
وسعرها حلو

بليييز طرشولي الكتلوجات

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

أباااااااااا شنتااية مكياااااج  :Smile: 
الكبيره إلي يكوووون فيها ميك آب .. مكامل  :Smile:  

فيديوني منو يوفرهم مره قريت عنهم هوون

----------


## Nsayem37173

تاجرات التفريز اللي من بوظبي
طرشولي روابطكم بليز
ولو في تاجرة تروم تسوي يوميا غداء لأختي مع التوصيل
تتواصل معاي
من الأحد لين الأربعاء
التاجرة فقط تراسلني مب اللي ما عندهم عضوية تجارية

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بليييييييييز أريد لانجري وقمصان نوم اتكون غير غير يعني شي حلو ويديد

طرشولي الكتلوجات وأهم شي الاسعار تكون حلوة

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي بغيت وحده اتسوي حلويااات حق العيد اسعااارها معقوله ....؟

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت جواتي كيروشي لبنتي للعيد

----------


## الغلااا العين

طلـــــب 

بغيــت عطور اصلياات وسااعات اصلياات 
ابا وحده فناانه بالتغليف 

ضرووووري بسرعه الله يخليكم

----------


## الغلااا العين

طلب 2

ابا باقه ورود فيهاا كلام 


ضروووري

----------


## غروك

> بليييييييييز أريد لانجري وقمصان نوم اتكون غير غير يعني شي حلو ويديد
> 
> طرشولي الكتلوجات وأهم شي الاسعار تكون حلوة


مي توووو أبااااا

----------


## MOON_AD

كفرات للام والبيبي ولي يكون اسم البيبي مكتوب كانت عااارضة بسامي اليهال بسعر قريب 1000 على ما اذكر

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم 


آلة استكرات الحنا 

مكينة الدجاجة العجيبة لسلق البيض 


الصور مع الاسعار حبيباتي

----------


## ايمـــي

&



&

ابيييي من من هالكعوؤؤب اللي فيهـآ الفيونك ع صوؤؤؤب...

لوؤؤؤن بنفسجي أو اسوؤؤد ...

وبسـعر حلوؤؤؤ بعـيد عن المبـآلغة بالاسعـآر...

^_^

----------


## أم مييد

منو تقدر توفرلي لقينزات كل الالوان بسعر مناسب قبل العيييييد بليييييييييز

----------


## a.s.

بغيت عطورات بيبي فات
الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

بغيت صندوق متوسط الحجم
للاكسسوارات و السوع

مع الأسعار من فضلكم

----------


## الغلااا العين

طلـــــب 

بغيــت عطور اصلياات وسااعات اصلياات 
ابا وحده فناانه بالتغليف 
طلب 2

ابا باقه ورود فيهاا كلام 

طلب 3
ابا شنط كبار للسفر 

ضرووووري بليييييييييييز


ويييييييييييينكن

----------


## shojoon.88

ابغي بودره فور ايفر بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز وباسرع وقت

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah:  


عيدكم مبارك مقدما ... خواتي بغيت اكسسواارات لشعر نفس هذيل احمر وردي واصفر وابيض [

صورة مخالفة.
url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url] 

بليييز ردو انتظر الرد والعيد مابقا عنه شي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا وحدة تطرشلي هدية + باقة ورد عليها كلام لجزيرة داس..
بلييييييييييييز تجورات اللي ماتروم توصلها لجزيرة داس لا تراسلني..

يعني الاهم عن الهدية هو التوصيل لداس..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي جلابيات قياس ثلاث اكسات لارج

اسعارهم 30 وفوق بلييييييييييييييييز بسرعة

----------


## كيشونه

فديتكم ابا شنطه ماركه لون اسود وحجمها وسط او كبير

اباها للعيد الي عندها لا تبخل علي

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

لوسمحتو بغيت التاجره اللي اتبيع الاستكراات الحناء

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مســـــاء الخيررر حبيباتي


ادري طلببي بيكون نوعا ما غريب.... >< خخ

بس للي تقدر توفر لي يااه بكون شاااكره لها واايد وااااااااااااااايد 



بغيت سياره لعبه صغيره بس تكون ( موستنج موديل 1976 ) وبسعرر الي تطلبه موافقه 

ياااليت الي عندها او تقدر توفرها لي تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري >< >< بلييييزززززز

----------


## مريووومه

اول طلب
منظم الاحذيه 

ثاني طلب 
علاقه الشنط

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت صندوق متوسط الحجم
> للاكسسوارات و السوع
> 
> مع الأسعار من فضلكم

----------


## المنصوريه_55

*مرحبااا بناتاتت
فديتكن الي ترووم من التاجرات توفرلي ( polarold) جهاز صغير اسود يشبك بالبلوتوث ويطبع الصور
اباااه ضروووري فديتكن الي تعرف منو اتبيعه تخبرنيه 
قالولي ان وحده في المنتدى تبيعه ولا لقيته*

----------


## mousy

أبـــــا الحــــنا المــــلونة ضرووووري

----------


## لمسات هادئه

هلا بنات -- حبااايبي ابا شي يششد كرشتي شدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد لانه خلااااص تعبت منها ساعدوووني تاجراااااااااااااااااااااات -- وابا يكون نفس الشي حق عوار الظهر لا هنتن يالغاليااااااااااااات

----------


## حبوبة العين

اباااا وحده تسسسوي بيتيفووووووور طااازج وطعمه خبااااااااااااااال!!

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا وحدة تطرشلي هدية + باقة ورد عليها كلام لجزيرة داس..
> بلييييييييييييز تجورات اللي ماتروم توصلها لجزيرة داس لا تراسلني..
> 
> يعني الاهم عن الهدية هو التوصيل لداس..

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*بغيت اكياس لصوغه الحج 

اكياس ورقيه قياسها تقريبا مثل المجله

العدد 100 كيس 

بسعر مناسب

نفس الفكره 



*

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي توزيعات لعيد الاتحاد لبنات مدرسه ابتدائي 
الي عندها افكار حلوه تراسلني بالاسعار

----------


## HUNNY

*خواتي بغيت الحنا الملووونه*

----------


## عرووب 77

الغاليات 

ابا جلابيات اشترتش فيها اكمام طويله 

منو التاجره اللي تبيعها .......ادورها وماحصلت

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شنط ماركه

حجم كبيــــــــــر

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي عدسات باربي بس بالنظر

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

أبــــــــــــى شوكليت وبسكيت 
ووميني كيك وسندويج للعييييييد

----------


## ^ نونوه ^

أبي فستان صباحيه شرات أو من نفس ديزاين هذا للي بالصوره بليز بنات , للحين ما حصلت فستان صباحيه حلوووووووووووو..

----------


## hano0ode

ابي وحدة توفر لي
canon cup / canon mug

باسرع وقت ممكن اذا امكن قبل 30-11

كثر خيرها التاجرة اللي بالمنتدى حاولت تساعدني بس للاسف اهيا وقفت تاخذ طلبيات في الوقت الحالي

فبليز اللي تقدر توفر لي اياه تخبرني 

:"(

----------


## أم دارين

ابي حد يوفر لي كفر سرير فراري 
والا وحده تطبع على الكفر نفسه ... تفصيل والا جاهز او طباعه ..

----------


## هديل المشاعر

مطلوب مانيكان لعرض ملابس اطفال السن سنة و سنتين و ثلاث سنوات و اربع سنوات

و بسعر حلو

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## غروك

> ابا قمصان نوم حلوه
> وكشخه
> ويدييييده مليت المكرر
> وسعرها حلو
> 
> بليييز طرشولي الكتلوجات

----------


## ام سعووودي

خواتي بغيت وحدة تسوي سندويتش ميني مع حلويات ميني 
اللي مغلفتنهم بديزاينات داخل خبزة عودة شفت موضوعها اللي 200 حبة ب 400 درهم بس ماعرق وين بلقاه ممكن اللي تسوي اطرشي صور عالخاص 
اباه حق العيد

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

بغيت تاجرات تصميم الوسايط ضروري

----------


## لمسات هادئه

بنات ابا شي يشد كرشتي يكون بسعر معقووووووول وابا نفس الشي حق الام الظـــــــــــــهر دخيييييييييييييلكم

----------


## Davinci Code

منو من التاجرات تبيع كفرات بلاك بيري (التورج) والــ iPhone 3
بس الكفرات تكون نص.. مب كامل يعني مب تلبيسة كاملة
ويسلمووو مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الغفار

بغيت قميص او بدي كحلي غااامق لان عندي تنورة بهاللون بس ما حصلت عليها قميص

مقاس سمول

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات ادور حد يبيع حنة التنعيم الاصلية , بس يكون الدفع سلم واستلم ويكون الاستلام بحدود هاليوميين بلييز او ماكسيمم يوم الاربعا

----------


## Ms.3wash

سكيني سكيني سكيني .. 

ليقنزات ..

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

بغيت قلم ماركه وبسعرر حلووو ( رجالي ) طبعا

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

بغيت بعد الله يخليكم 


للي عندها سياره لعبه بس تكون موديلات حلوووه يعني من النوع الراقي 

يعني الي تكون نفس الحديد هب البلاستيك الي تتكسررر 



بليييززز الي عندها او تقدر توفرها لي ترااسلني ع الخااص ضروري ضروري ضروري >< >< ><

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

ابغا بجايم ( رجـــاليه ) حلووه وماركه ، وبأسعار حلووه ومعقوله

----------


## شذى الألحان

مرحباااااااااا


تااجرات السعوووديه

بليييز بغيت حد يفيدني بخصوووص الشحن فالسعوووديه

نبغي نشحن ماي زمزم بلييييز اللي تعرف لا تبخل علينا ولها اللي تباااااه

----------


## أم الورود

بغيت وحده من تاجرات دخون و العود وعندها محل في القريه العالميه تتواصل معاي

----------


## ام ناصروحنين

السلام عليكم 

وعيدكم مبارك مقدما 

اخواتي التاجرات العزيزات بعد الدعاء لكم بالتوفيق والرزق الحلال 

مطلوب اللي عندها ملابس اطفال شتويه بجايم او ترننقات 

ياريت تراسلني عالخاص لاني اباملابس ولاديه من عمرسنه وفوووق

خواتي اناجاده بالشراء بس اهم شي تكون الملابس جوده 

وربي يوفجكم ويرزقناجميعامن حيث لانحتسب 

وانتظركم عالخاص

----------


## anjo0od

> آلة استيكرات الحنا

----------


## إيمان العلي

منو تعرف وين ممكن ألقى هالجهاز أو حد يقدر يوفره لي وسعره بحدود 365 أو أقل
هاي صورة الجهاز وأسمه relax tone

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا تاجرات الكيك يراسلوني \

ابا كيك حق اليوم الوطني

----------


## 3yoOon

ابغي مانيكان نص الي بستاند 

ضرووووووووري بسعر معقول

----------


## فــيء2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن طلب ومساعدة صغيرة من التاجرات ... 

أريد أطلب ملابس أطفال من موقع قمبوري ... فهل من مساعد ؟؟؟ 

واللي تعرف تفيدني ...

----------


## أرض دبي

بنات ابغي المشققر الشفااااف لو سمحتوا..بلييز اللي عندها اتراسلني ضروووري

----------


## عذاب_العين

ابا تاجره .. من دبي >> ضـروري 

توفر لي ليتات رومانسية مثل الي بالصوره + بالونات حمرا على شكل قلوب 
او شغلات حمرا وهالسوالف 
ضروري اباه قبل العيد .. واباه بسعر زين
اباها تكون من دبي عشان اروم استلم الاغراض منها جريب 
لاني ماريد بسوالف توصيل الشركات لانه بيتاخر .. واباه قبل العيد بليز

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

بغيت تاجرات تصميم الوسايط ضروري

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

خواتي بغيت جواتي السليكون او البلاستيك تكون من داخل من برى مب بس برا
والاسعار تكون حلوه ابا اشكال وايد ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## ام هزاع3

اريد هالفستان انا شفت موضوع وحده تبيعه بس ضيعة موضوعهاا 
والي تعرف منو تبيع تسااعدني 
هذا الفستان

----------


## rayo0oma

في تاجره كانت تسوي فوط عليها اسامي  :Frown:  اباها ضروري

----------


## dxb-bride

ابا بجايم واندرويرات وقمصان نوم

و بوكسات غريبه للتغليف والهدايا

واللي تبيع عطور اصليه بس ارخص عن سعر السوق

واكسسوارات ماركات اصليه ارخص عن سعر السوق

والسموحه

----------


## dxb-bride

ابغي بجايم ( رجـــاليه ) حلووه وماركه ، وبأسعار حلووه ومعقوله

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ابا رابط التاجره اللي تبيع فساتين استريج اعتقد صورة الفستان اللي في توقيعها فيه ورود تحت الصدر 
واحيانا اتييب فساتين استريج شرات بعض المغنيات مثل نانسي . . 

بليييييييييز ضروري

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا تاجرات الكيك يراسلوني 

ابا كيك حق اليوم الوطني

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

ضرورووووووووووووووووووري اريد توزيعات لليوم الوطني أريد اشتري واوزع للمدارس والمؤسسات

----------


## shy6o0nah

اريد اساور حلوووه يعني اشكال يديده والوان حلووه 
واريد اساااور ليوم الوطني

----------


## ماغيرها

السلام عليكم والرحمه

انا بغيت بجامات للجامعه
وشنط "السير مالها يكون طويل

وقمصان "تيشيرت" لـ عمر 18 " مقاس سموول "

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا كل عام وانتم بخير 
مره انا طلبت من وحده من التاجرات حمام زيت للشعر كانت ريحتة روعه حتى بعد الحناء فاريت اليه عندها حمام زيت للشعر وريحته حلوه تراسلني

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااااااااااااااتي اريد اساور هاند ميد مب من السوق 

واريد قباضات كبيره وميني

----------


## حزينة المساء

أبا ذهب

----------


## ليتني قربك

سووووووووووويت كبك كيك شوكليت

----------


## ماغيرها

بغيت من ها الارفف

حد يبيعهن ؟!

----------


## عشقي اجرام

خلا تاجرات 


منو فيكن تبييع اشياااء لليوم الوطني .. بس تكون اسعارها حلووه لاني ابا اطلب كميييه كبيره

----------


## عشقي اجرام

ابا كريم اساااااس وبودره بس نوعيه واايد اوكي ومايبين

----------


## Magrora

ابي هالمنتج Crest Whitestrips Advanced Seal وسعره ترا ما يتعدى ال 200 مين تقدرتوفره لي سلم واستلم

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا حد يسوي سويت طبقات في الاكواب البلاستيك .. و توصل ل دبي

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

التلبينه النبويه + عسل بسعر معقول بلييييز

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا مفرش الشبرية اللي شرا مال الفنادق لونه ابيض فأبيض ويكون سادة..

والاهم أبا تاجرة تسويلي هدية + باقة وتوصلها لجزيرة داس.. 
اللي ماعندها توصيل للجزيرة لا تراسلني..

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا هالفوون بلاك بيري بسعر حلوو 
واهم شي يكوون مفتووح رسمي فالدولة ع بطاقة اتصالات او دوو

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 


آلة استكيرات الحنا 
او إلي عندها صورتها ترسلي إياها او تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا كل عام وانتم بخير 
مره انا طلبت من وحده من التاجرات حمام زيت للشعر كانت ريحتة روعه حتى بعد الحناء فاريت اليه عندها حمام زيت للشعر وريحته حلوه تراسلني

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

مرحباااااااااا
خواتي كل عام وانتن بخير 
بغيت مفرش للشبريه بس يكون راقي ولونه عنابي لان الكرفايه فيها مخمل لون عنابي والستائر بعد 
اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني وجزاها الله الف خير

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا مفرش الشبرية اللي شرا مال الفنادق لونه ابيض فأبيض ويكون سادة..
> 
> والاهم أبا تاجرة تسويلي هدية + باقة وتوصلها لجزيرة داس.. 
> اللي ماعندها توصيل للجزيرة لا تراسلني..


مازال البحث جاااااري

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

خواتي وين ممكن احصل بوووت للبنات عمارهن 
3 سنوات و5 سنوات

----------


## br5an-algala

كل عام وانتوا بخير 

اللي يقدر يوفر لي مزهريتين حلوات فيهن ورد 

صناعي كشخة يراسلني على الخاص

والسموحة

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

وين التاجره الي تبيع منتوجات يمنيه مثل العسل والزبيب واللوز اليمني

----------


## فرح حياتي

ابغي سي دي لحلقات كرتون للاطفال

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابي عبي بقصات ومابيهن فري سايز وابي الكم يكون راص على الايد (ابيهن للجامعه) 

الطول 160 ووزن 54 والاسعار ماتتعدى ال 150 

************

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا مفرش الشبرية اللي شرا مال الفنادق لونه ابيض فأبيض ويكون سادة..
> 
> والاهم أبا تاجرة تسويلي هدية + باقة وتوصلها لجزيرة داس.. 
> اللي ماعندها توصيل للجزيرة لا تراسلني..



+ ابا رسوم صاحب الظل الطويل ..

+ ابا عبي حلوة وكشخه وتكون التاجرة من الشارقة او عيمان او بوظبي..

+ أبا وحدة تبدع تسويلي توقيع فيه ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وابا اسعار مناسبة لان دوم بتعامل ويا التاجرة..

----------


## كتومه

ابغي فستان سمبل عادي لو استريتش 
و بحدود ال 200 درهم

----------


## كتومه

> ابا رابط التاجره اللي تبيع فساتين استريج اعتقد صورة الفستان اللي في توقيعها فيه ورود تحت الصدر 
> واحيانا اتييب فساتين استريج شرات بعض المغنيات مثل نانسي . . 
> 
> بليييييييييز ضروري



نفس الطلب

----------


## قطوة العين

> السلام عليكم 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> 
> 
> آلة استكيرات الحنا 
> او إلي عندها صورتها ترسلي إياها او تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني وجزاكن الله خيرا



مي توووو

----------


## فرح حياتي

ابغي اسم التاجرة الي تبيع سيديهات مال اطفال(رسوم متحركة)مثل هاايدي

----------


## بثـينه

أبااااااا جلابيات بفتحه للرضاعه بأسعار مقبووووووله بليز ضرووووووووووري ^^
مقاس سمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ..

----------


## ام سلطآن

ابغي توزيعات مواليد 

وابغي المفارش اللي تكون للمواليد والام مال الدختر تكون العده كامله

----------


## سوارة

منو تقدر توفر لي طاقااات قطع قطن وجورجيت

----------


## منذريه^_^

مطلووب لقيزات و بناطلين جنز سكني بالوااان خرافيه(؛

----------


## ام عفـراء

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 


آلة استكيرات الحنا 
او إلي عندها صورتها ترسلي إياها او تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## mousy

أبـــغي اكـــسسوارات نــــمرية بكل أنــــواعها تنفع لعرس

شنطة + ساعة + شغابات + عقد + ربطة شعر 

ضـــروووووري باجي اسبوعين عن العرس

----------


## أم زايد 77

بنتي مهره تبى شوز قياس 35 فلات كله سيور بالوان فسفوريه او ساااااده .....وتبى بنطلون جينز سكيني لعمر 10سنوات (تراها ضعييييفوووونه)......وتبى ثوب ولا فستان بالوان علم الامارات ......وتبى شيله بيضه تكون قطن او سكارف قطن ابيض...

وانا ابى جينز سكيني قياس 40 ويكون من النوع الجينز اللي شويه يتمدد....(:

ملاحظه ....
اللي عندها اي طلب من طلباتي لاتضيع وقتي ووقتها بالرسايل عندي وماعندي .......داااايركت اطرشلي الصور ....

وشكرآآآآآآ

----------


## fifi_girl

*منـو تـبيع iPad يديد و اصلي من شركة apple 

ضروووري ردو عليه ^.^*

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

مرحبا ... 


شي تاجرة تبيع عطور فرنسية .. بأسعار حلوة .. أظن كل عطوراتها بـ 120 درهم 

بليز تراسلني على الخاص في أقرررب وقت ممكن 

واذا تقدر توفرلي عطور معينه ابغيههن منهااااا باسعار حلوة تراسلني لاني ما ريد اسعار السوق

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منو تقدر تسويلي باقة ورد عليها كلام مطبوع ؟؟؟

بليز تراسلني

----------


## عنابية جذابة

ابغي قمصان لعمر 13 و14 تكون طويلة وحلووووووووة 
واذا فية لليوم الوطني الغي بعد

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مســاءكم حب ياحبيباتي...




قــائمة طلباتي...) 




** بغيت أي شي يخص سبونج بوب مثل... ( دفتر صغير / قلم / صحن / كوب / تيشيرت / بجاما / علاقة تلفون / علاقة مفتاح / كفررر حق البيبي / نعال ( عزكم الله ) / دلاغات /................ الخ ) 





** اذا حد عندها او تقدر توفرهاا لي السويره الي يكون عليها اسم وتكون جي...

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/...6f1b2cbc_m.jpg

----------


## بنت__دبي

مرحبا خواتي 

عاد أنا طلبي بسيط يا ليييت اللي عندها رقم التاجرة حنين اطرش لي اياه عالخاص ضروري أتمنى تردون عليه في أسرع وقت

----------


## قطوة العين

مرحبا

ابا آلة استكيرات الحنا منو بتوفره لي

----------


## Ms.3wash

ابا ليقنزات 

و جووزات ..  :Smile:

----------


## ماغيرها

مرحبآآآ

ابي كفرات لـ تيلفون نوكيا e72

&

جاكيتات للشتاء لـ عمر 18 سنه

&

قمصان وهي تكتب الكلام الي ابيه ^_*

& 

شنط السير مالها طويل

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي شنط سيرها طويل

----------


## حياتي غير ..

ابا البرقع الاماراتي اللي مشغول بالسوارفسكي

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بنات لو سمحتوا.. بغيت وحدة تسويلي توزيعات للحج و تخلصهم لي خلال هالاسبوع
انا رادة من الحج و ابا اسوي توزيعات حلوة و فنتوكية للدوام و الكلية
بس مابا اسعار خيالية.. ابا سعر يكون مناسب = )*

----------


## كتومه

> ابغي فستان سمبل عادي لو استريتش 
> و بحدود ال 200 درهم

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

هلا والله 
أبغي مغربيه فخمه وبسعر معقول اباها يديده مو مستعمل هديه حق اختي العروس

----------


## ivey

السلام عليكم 
اخواتي التاجرات مصممات العبي ..
ياريت ترسلون لي رسايل خاصة 
تعبت من البحث في المواضيع هههههههههههه..
و التاجرات مصممات جباصات الشعر و الاكسسوريز حق اليدين 
ياريت تراسلوني حتى اشيك بضاعتكم =)

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بنات منو تبيع كفرات نوكيا ؟ 
و بعد ابا ستكرات الحنا .. 
و بعد اللي عندها فساتين ناعمة و راقية تخبرني .. 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## سويت فرند

ابغي وحده تبيع شاي وولونغ الاصلي الاصلي الاصلي




الي تكلمت عنه اوبرااااا فبرنامجها

----------


## أحلام الماسة

بغيت دهن عود قديم ربع توله حبتين

مع السعر و آراء الزبونات

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي وحده تعدلي صور بالفوووتو شوب باسرع ما يكووون بليز

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي هدية حلوة وراااقية لبنوته عمرها 13 سنة وابيها شي غريب ورووعه والميزااانيه 250 واقل

----------


## Miss Dior}

ابا جهاز لاستكرات الحنا

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

مرحبا 

بغيت لنك التاجرة بخيته تتقهوى

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

هلا مب مشكله اي تاجره تكون من ابوظبي 
بغيتها ترتب لي هديه ل يوم الاثنين 

ضررررررررروري بنات

----------


## fifi_girl

*اباااا iPad 
16 gb بليييز 
ويكون يديد و اصلي من شركة ابل ^^*

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

مرحبا تاجرات

مشكوره كل تاجرة هدايا توصلت وياي
* بغيت تاجره من ابوظبي بغيتها تسوي لي كيكه من محل معين وباقة ورد محل معين وتوصله للدوام يوم الاثنين بالتحديد
ولها عمولتها*

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

بناااات ابي فستان ماركه اصليه 2010 او نعال او شنطه او حزام اللي عندها ويكون قياس الفستان سمووول ياليت ترسلي الصووور انا جاااده جدااا

----------


## كتومه

بعدني ادور فستان سمبل يديد بحدود ال 200 درهم

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

صابون غار وليفة مغربية للجسم بليز بسعر معقول

----------


## Pink Rose

لوسمحتن خواتي منو تروم توفرلي هالنعال (سلم واستلم بدون دفع مسبق).

----------


## ونة خفوقي

لانجري لانجري
مقاسات لارج

ابا حلووو 
وسعره معقول مب 100 وفوووق

----------


## مريووومه

ابا جهاز لاستكرات الحنا

----------


## بنت__دبي

> مرحبا خواتي 
> 
> عاد أنا طلبي بسيط يا ليييت اللي عندها رقم التاجرة حنين اطرش لي اياه عالخاص ضروري أتمنى تردون عليه في أسرع وقت

----------


## المحيربية

*أبغا وحده تسويلي هدية غاااااوية ومميزة جدااااا حق اختي الصغيرة آخر العنقود فديتها عمرها 10 ونص بتكمل 11 سنة بعد أسبوع وأبغا أهديلها شي يديد وسبشل لأنه السنة إلي طافت هديتها لابتوب مع ألعاب و pspوكتب تعليمية وغلفتلها إياه بطريقة حلوة ومميزة واستانست عليه ومشالله عليها الحينه تسوي واجباتها وبحوثاتها ومشاريعها ألي تطلب المدرسة منها على الابتوب وشغلها كله على اللابتوب .*
*فأبغا هالمرة شي مميز بعد وغير وبس محتاره انتظر مساعدتكن خواتي* 
*وابغاه التوصيلة تكون على الامبوست*

----------


## مريووومه

ابي اكياس نوعيتها قماش و حجمها كبيرررر

----------


## Bent_Almaleh

بناااااااااااااااااااااااات انا ادور على العضوه الي تبيع مايكنه الكابتشينو المكينه الي اتسوي 4 اشياء ما اذكر اسم العضوه
ياليييت الي تعرفها اتخبرني

واباا شي ثاني ابا ايبااد مستعمل استعمال نظييييف ويكوون بسعر رخيص يالييت الي عندها ماتبخل علي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

جهاز لتدليك الريول

http://www.*******.org/images/wc5478m1tio4ecxrfw8.jpg

ع كم ها؟

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ابي اساور بكميات كبيرة 

من التاجرة rayo0omh

اتوقع جي نكها 

بلييييز الي يعرف ملفها الشخصي يطرشة لي ع الخاص 

ضرووووري

----------


## محد شراتيه

ابغي ارواج حلوه وثابته في حدود الــ 15 درهم ومناكير عاديه مش اسلاميه في حدود 10 دراهم اللي تعرف اي عضوة تبيع بسعر معقوول اطرش لي اللنك بلييييز

----------


## جرح صامت

*ابغي لبس حلو وفنان وراقي لبنتي عمرها 5 سنين حق اليوم الوطني ما ابا شي نفس السوق لا لا لا*

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي وحده توفرلي الشنطه مع المحفظة بسعر حلو 1500درهم ونازل

----------


## جدايل

ياريت اللي يعرف حد اتسوي سندويشات صغار يخبري عنها ...

----------


## بنت العقيد

شنط الاطقم بليييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## إيمان العلي

> منو تعرف وين ممكن ألقى هالجهاز أو حد يقدر يوفره لي وسعره بحدود 365 أو أقل
> هاي صورة الجهاز وأسمه relax tone


أبغي حد يوفره لي وإذا حد مستخدمنه يقولي رايه زين ولا مب زين في إنتظاركم

----------


## Pink Rose

> لوسمحتن خواتي منو تروم توفرلي هالنعال (سلم واستلم بدون دفع مسبق).

----------


## عنود الشامسي

انا شفت مره بالعربي سنتر بالكوشكات اللي بنص يسون ويهه الشخص يعني نعطيهم ويسون شرات ميداليات وايد اشياء يكون 3g ثلاثي الابعاد كانة ويهه حقيقي اتمنى وحده تقدر تسويلي مجسم عيالي بس بسعر حلو لان فالعربي سنتر من 500 وطالع

----------


## عنود الشامسي

وابغي جهاز حق الريل للي عنده عصبة بريلية وايده؟؟س يكون مضمون

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي شيله لليوم الوطني

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الغاااليات
ياليت التاجرات اللي يبيعن قطع قطن مع شيلهن وبسعر 30 درهم
انتظركم عالخاص

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد الأكياس الشفافة اللي ينحط فيها البسكوت للتوزيعات

ضرووووووووووري

----------


## خريجة متهورة

ابى بديات ويفضل انهم يكوون شتوويات

----------


## خريجة متهورة

شنط سيرها طوووويل

----------


## الرحيق

حبيباتي التاجرااات بغيت الي تسوي بسكويت عين الجمل الي بالنوتيلا والتوفي 

ياريت تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## خريجة متهورة

اي فوون اليديد 4

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت نفس هالشنط

----------


## سوارة

ابغي طاقات قماش الليكرا
واللي ما تعرف الليكرا هو قماش استرش يستعمل للبطانه 
يعني بطانه للملابس الشفافه ويكون استريش ناعم

----------


## آلْمـيث

ابي قطع مع شيلها وتكون هاي كواليتي لو سمحتن الغاليات

----------


## "روح راك"

*السلام عليكم

امممممم تعرفن وين يسوون هالشراايط للتوزيعات .. يكتبووون علييهم ..مبروك للعرووسيين..


واهداء من ام العروس او ام المعرس.. وكذااا ..وجان تعرفن وحده تسوي فالمنتدى او برع خبروني بلييييييز..



احيد من زماااااااااااااااان شايفه وحده تسوي فالمنتدى ..*

----------


## أحلى ملك

ابى بديات شتوويات وطوال لين الركبة 

وقياسات كبييييييييييرة يعنى من xxl وطالع

----------


## ×جامعيه×

منوه عندها كفرات نوكيا ؟ 
و بعد ابا فساتين لمصممين و اسعارهم معقولة و رخيصة ما تتعدى 1800 درهم .. 
اللي عندها تطرشلي الصور و الاسعار ..

----------


## ×جامعيه×

منو عندها اكسسوارات صغيرة حق الشعر ؟ 
فيونكات و وردات

----------


## asoola55

ابا شكلمة
تاجرات مصر منو يقدر يوفرها لي

----------


## مريووومه

ابي اكياس نوعيتها قماش و حجمها كبيرررر

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

اللي تقدر توفر لي صبغه للشعر سبري يروح بالغسيل
تتواصل وياي

----------


## fiafy

هلا خوووواتي

اريد من تاجرات العطوووور عطور فرنسيه اصليه بكراتينها 

واريد سعرهن 130 واقل

اريد كميه

انتظركن على الخااااااص

----------


## الشوامسـ

> اللي تقدر توفر لي صبغه للشعر سبري يروح بالغسيل
> تتواصل وياي


نفس‏ ‏الطلب

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

*منو تبيع عشبة الآس أو الياس لتطويل الشعر؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## معاني راقيه

منو تقدر توفرلي بودرة الكولاجين الامينو كولاجين اليابانيه
بس ابغي الاصليه بلييييييييز
واللي عندها الاصليه تراسلني ع الخاص
واللي ماعندها الاصلي لاتراسلني
الاصلي فقط

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي لبس حلو وفنان وراقي لبنت عمرها 5 سنين حق اليوم الوطني ما ابا شي نفس السوق لا لا لا

----------


## عشقي اجرام

تاجرات منو تبييع فوناااات .. اخوي يبا اي فوون بس هب محصل كل مانسير محل مخلص من عدهم .. ف اللي تعرف ولا عندهاا ياريت تساعدني

----------


## حوريةUAE

*منو عندها جاهز او تفصيل فساتين او اثواب لليوم الوطني لعمر 7 سنوات ،، ضروووووووووووري بليييييييييييز*

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

السلام عليكم بغيت لنك التاجره الي اتسوي هالكب كيك

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

وبغيت تاجرة حلويات وكب كيك حق اليوم الوطني 
وبغيت وحده اتسوي لي توزيعات راااااااقيه حق اليوم الوطني

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من التاجرات إلي تبيع اشياء حلوه وراقيه للاولاد وريايل لليوم الوطني وبعد للبنات والحريم

----------


## البطة السودة

مررحبه .. بليييز بغيت جــآآآكيتــآآت حللوة ورآآقية .... 

ولو ما عليكم أأأمر يكوون من برع البلاااد ...

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

بغيت جهاز الكبس او ضغط لتقطيع الخضروات مثال البصل الطماط....الخ

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام عليكم بغييت اى من التاجرات تفصل جلابيات مخمل اللى عندها يا ليت تراسلنى

----------


## ilqa6wa

في حد يبيع *geisha chocolate* ؟؟؟

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي هالكب كيك

----------


## ام عفـراء

ابا جهاز لاستكرات الحنا

ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## (&زبرجد&)

منو من التاجرات عندها عجينة الحواجب

----------


## FatLady

بليز ابا العاب زوجيه وكل السوالف الي تخص هالاشيا (رومنسيات )

----------


## عذب القصيد

مرحبا ..

بغيت هالشنطة ماركة .

----------


## HUNNY

بغيت فستان للعيد الوطني لبنت عمرها 5 سنوات

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

السلام عليكم بغيت لنك التاجره الي اتسوي هالكب كيك

----------


## ×جامعيه×

منوه تغلف هدايا ؟ 
يعني هي تشتريهم على حسب طلبي و تغلفهم ؟ 
بسعر معقول جدا .

----------


## fiafy

> هلا خوووواتي
> 
> اريد من تاجرات العطوووور عطور فرنسيه اصليه بكراتينها 
> 
> واريد سعرهن 130 واقل
> 
> اريد كميه
> 
> انتظركن على الخااااااص

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابى بديات شتوويات وطوال لين الركبة 
> 
> وقياسات كبييييييييييرة يعنى من xxl وطالع

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

عبايا مفتوحه بقصه تكون فري سايز ساده
الصور والسعر عالخاص

----------


## ظبيااانيه

مطلوب


علاقة الشنط و العدد 12 حبه يعني ابيهم بسعر الجمله 
و يفضل الاشكال الحلوة

----------


## نبض الإحساس

مرحبا خواتي

ابا موديل دزايييييييييين مثل اللي تلبسه رهف في برنامج حراير

امس كانت لابسه من لادونا

ياريت اللي تقدر توفرلي

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات منو يعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع بناطيل قطن ستريتش هي تبدى fبهالجرف

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت ملابس اطفال .. يعني تجهيزات الياهل من كل شي واشياء مميزه من عمر 0 -12 شهر .. 

عالخاص بلييييييييييييز .. 

كل شي من بدلات ملابس نوووووم جحافي قماطات زلاغات .. اشياء مميزه .. 


شفت لجنزات وزلاغات ما اليهااال روووووووووعه ..

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

ابغي قطاعة الخضروات مثال البصل الطماط.....الخ

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي 


اريد استاند الاساور 


واريد اساور حلوة باخذ كمية كبيرة ,, 

والي تقدر توفر لي خيوط الاساور .. عادي حتى لو بالمتر 


انتظر الرد على الخاص ضرووووووري الله يخليكم لان البازار الاسبوع الياي يعني ماعندي وقت غير 3 ايام او 4

----------


## الفرآشه

هلا وغلا 



طلب ممكن جاكيتات شتويه 

ويكون شكلهآ رروعهـــ


^^

----------


## مريوم11

حبايبي بغيت عدة او آله الرسم ع الاظاااافر ضروري وبسرعة^^

----------


## ام_كشة

حد يعرف رابط التاجرة اللي تبيع كفرات السرير 

نكها اعتقد الياسية UAE او شي جيه 
ضروري بليز

----------


## ام_كشة

حد يعرف رابط التاجرة اللي تبيع كفرات السرير 

نكها اعتقد الياسية UAE او شي جيه 
ضروري بليز

----------


## ورده نرجس

> بغيت ملابس اطفال .. يعني تجهيزات الياهل من كل شي واشياء مميزه من عمر 0 -12 شهر .. 
> 
> عالخاص بلييييييييييييز .. 
> 
> كل شي من بدلات ملابس نوووووم جحافي قماطات زلاغات .. اشياء مميزه .. 
> 
> 
> شفت لجنزات وزلاغات ما اليهااال روووووووووعه ..

----------


## عنابية جذابة

> ابغي لبس حلو وفنان وراقي لبنت عمرها 5 سنين حق اليوم الوطني ما ابا شي نفس السوق لا لا لا


لعمر 6 و14

----------


## عنابية جذابة

ابقي قمصان نوم مقاس اكس اكس لارج 
والخام يكون من الزين

----------


## الأنين

مرحبااا الغاليات ..

بغيييت لبس لليوم الوطني للبنات من عمر 10 إلى 14 سنة تقريبا ..

ربي يحفظكم  :Smile:

----------


## أو زايد

بغيت ثياب بنات حق اليوم الوطني عمر 10 ? 12

----------


## Ms.Dunkin

بغيت ثيبان لليوم الوطني عمر 7 سنين و 10 سنين مب شرط يكون الوان العلم المهم تراثي.

----------


## أم أنورررر

مطلوب كاميرات مراقبة للخادمة الي تكون باشكال ماتبين انها كاميرات مثل الساعة

----------


## DxB-KhaYaLaH

ابغي ثياب حق العيد الوطني لليهال سواء بالكروشيه او اي شي حلووو 

وبعد اكسسوارات وسوالف حق العيد الوطني للكبار 


اللي عندها بليز اتراسلني بالصور والاسعار

----------


## mooon shj

*اللي عندها شيل لعيد الاتحاد 

تراسلني ع الخاص*

----------


## فطـــامي 750

مكينه امجوي اللي تشتغل بالبطاريه

----------


## ملاك 2020

للمرة الثانية بغييت حد يفصلى او اذ هندة جاهز موديلات مخمل اللى عندها ياليت تراسلنى

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد هيلاهوبات بنات لعمر 3 سنوات

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

آلة استكيرات الحنا 
او إلي عندها صورتها ترسلي إياها او تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

غشوه بسعر معقول

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

خواتي 

انا ابغي لعبة GAME BOY
وين اقدر اشتريها ابغي كمية وين مكانها وكم سعرهم


وابغي لعبة GB Pocket
منو اتوفرهم لي او ادلني على المكان

----------


## بـحـور

ابي وحدة تسوي لي قهوة - شاي - واي فوالة خفيفة في بوظبي ضروري تردون علي اليوم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*بغيت المعلاق العجيب بس بسعر مخفض شوي*

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بنات منو تبيع ثوب حق اليوم الوطني للصغار او 
اللبس اللي يكون قميص لين الركبة و تحته صروال بو قرضة 
بحدود ال 100 و ال 150 درهم 
للبنات الصغار حق 10 سنين

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

اللبس اللي يكون قميص لين الركبة و تحته صروال بو قرضة 
بحدود ال 100 و ال 150 درهم 
للبنات الصغار حق 10 سنين

----------


## 4you

مرحبا 
اريد روابط او اسماء التاجرات الي يرسمن على الدلال
ومشكورييييييييييييييييين

----------


## السيليه

هلا تاجرات اريد شيل مال بيت دزاين جديد

----------


## فوآغي

ابا وحده اتسوي توزيعات حق ولد


ابغي شي راقي وسمبل

وبسعر معقول ..

----------


## أم دانووه

غيت مخورات حق البنات الصغاااار 

ألوانها فااتحة و حلوة و نقشاات مميزة 

و بغيت مخورات للكبار مع شيل الصفوة

----------


## فطـــامي 750

مكينه امجوي اللي تشتغل بالبطاريه

اللي تعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع هالمكينه تخبرني لاني نسيت اسمها

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
في تاجره فالمنتدى توفر* ورد جوري مكتوب عليه كلمات ... ويكون ف بوكسات راقيه ...*
ماعرف اسمها وياليت الي تعرف رابطها ترسله لي ....عاااااااااااااجل 
وشاكره تعاونكم

----------


## بنت المذكور

الغوااالي بغيت فساااتين علم الامارات لليوم الوطني 
لبنوته عمرها 6سنوات بليييز ظرووري

----------


## ملاك 2020

مرحبا بغييت اى حد يفصلى موديلات مخمل معقوولة ما فية حد فية وحدة من التاجرات راسلتنى وما قصرت بس انا ابغى شى سمبل وبسييط يا لييت اللى عندها تراسلنى

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت فستان شيفون قياس ميديم/ لارج..
اباه عادي اي لون بس يكون راقي وسعره مش اكثر عن 500 درهم..

بس ضروري هالاسبوع..

----------


## &بدوية عنيدة&

انا خاطري نفس العباية بليز الا عندها نفسها تراسلني ع الخاص
http://www10.0zz0.com/2010/11/24/18/144711257.jpg

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت من هالقماطات ويا جحافيهن .. كيوووووووووت

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا منو من خواتي التاجرات تقدر توفر لي كريم حمام زيت للشعر ريحته حلوه وتدوم بصراحه مرة انا خذت من احدى التاجرات بريحة المشمش وكانت ريحته حلوه ويرطب الشعر

----------


## MOON_AD

فستان مخمل سمبل

----------


## أم العنوود

> بغيت من هالقماطات ويا جحافيهن .. كيوووووووووت


مرحبااااااا 
اختي اذا حصلتي أنا بعد أبغي نفسهن
ضروري

----------


## بلا قيود

مرحبا صبايا


حبايبي بغيت وحده اتسوي كب كيك واتوصله بوظبي وانا بطرشلها البيزات ع رقم حساب او الانصاري 

بس بليز الصور ع الخاص مع الاسعار

واهم شي طعمه يكوون حلو 

وثانكس

----------


## شذى الألحان

مــرحبــآ خــواتــي

بغيــت جهــاز استيكارات الحنااا بلـــيز .. 




وهــي .. اكواااب لستيـــل نيكون وكانون .. لو ماعليكــن امــر

اللي عــندها موجودات فالبيــت تخبــرني .. اباهـن هديهـ ضروري .

----------


## ~ همس ~

بيجامات

----------


## الشهد 2004

ابا حد يوفرلي من هالموقع؟؟ http://www.directsalonsupplies.co.uk/

او هالموقع http://www.shopeezee.co.uk/

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي لبس لليوم الوطني
يكون ثوب وصروال تحته
لبنت عمرها 4 سنوات - و6 سنوات
الاسعار مع الصور ع الخاص بليييز

----------


## بنت الطموح

مطلووب أحسن تلبينة نبوية في المنتدى 

ابا احسن وحده وطعمها حلوو 


وبشرط يكون المندوب سريع التوصيل لاني اباها ضروري

----------


## HUNNY

> ابغي لبس لليوم الوطني
> يكون ثوب وصروال تحته
> لبنت عمرها 4 سنوات - و6 سنوات
> الاسعار مع الصور ع الخاص بليييز


انا بعد

----------


## ام_كشة

ابي علاقة فروخات لريلي
اللي عندها او تعرف منو يبيعها من التاجرات تراسلني ضرووووووري

----------


## مجروحة K

بليزززز تاااجرااات ابي تاجرة توووفر منتجااات بانتر لاف

كـــريم سنفرة الوجه والجسم بالاعشاب

لوشن للتبيض والعنايه بالجسم

تحيااتي

----------


## جنوبيه فله

هلا بنات ابي احد تخبرني وين ممكن الاقي احد تبيع قمصان نوم تراسلني عللى الخاص بالصور والالاسعار بس تكون بالامارات مو برع

----------


## ورده نرجس

> بغيت من هالقماطات ويا جحافيهن .. كيوووووووووت

----------


## hig heel lady

تاجرات ابا هالجهاااز ضرورررررررري وبأسرع وقت اللي تقدر توفره لي 



هالمره مافيه صوره

----------


## أم حمدان 7

وين احصل مثلهم

----------


## سلة فواكه 333

بنات منو تقد توفر لي زبدة الكاكاو الخام وتكون بالامارات مب برع ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## яέмάήέ

انا الصراحه ابا اطلب من برع ,,والتاجرات وفرن هالشي..
بس انا ماقدر اعطيهم قبل .. وعقب يطرشوون لي .. لانه اصلا محد بيودييني .. للصراف و و و و .. 

يعني اللي اتحس انها تقدر اتساعدني ,, في الطلب من الموقع اللي اباه .. اتسوي خير ..

----------


## احتاجك..

> وين احصل مثلهم


انا بعد ابا منهم^^

----------


## بدر آلبدور

حبايبي وين بحصل هالبراقع الصغار ؟
اللي ايون جي في بوكسات صغيره " جي حق توزيعات "

اتمنى مساعدتكم ب أسرع وقت 
لأني احتاجه الأحد

----------


## Cute-12

*خـواتي ابا وحدة تسويلي عرض تقديمي presentation 
ظروووووري الله يخليكن 
احتاجه قبل هالأحد !*

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

السلام عليكم


بغيت لبسة الكوايات 

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

وشكرا

----------


## نبضه

بغيت كفرات لموبايلي HTC Desire
إذا اي وحده عندها اتراسلني ^^

----------


## AZAZ

*منوه بتوفرلي Derma Roller ضروري تراسلني عالخاص*

----------


## الساهية89

منو بتوفر لي كريم لانوس لتصغير الصدر ؟؟ تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Hamdo0na

بغيت هالمشد ..

----------


## яέмάήέ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انا الصراحه ابا اطلب من برع ,,والتاجرات وفرن هالشي..
بس انا ماقدر اعطيهم قبل .. وعقب يطرشوون لي .. لانه اصلا محد بيودييني .. للصراف و و و و .. 

يعني اللي اتحس انها تقدر اتساعدني ,, في الطلب من الموقع اللي اباه .. اتسوي خير ..ولها عموله اكيد

بليز اللي تقدر اتراسلني عالخااااااااااااص ..

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنـــــــــــات أبـــــــــــــا كفرات للأيفون 4

----------


## Miss Dior}

مــرحبــآ خــواتــي

بغيــت جهــاز استيكارات الحنااا بلـــيز ..

----------


## umbadi

ممكن وحدة تطلب لي من النت ؟!

----------


## خميسيه

بغيت عبايه بقصات حلوه وبعد قمصان نوم طويله بس نوعيه ممتازه مع مقسات ما ابي فري سايز
ويسلموو

----------


## أم حمدان 7

جاري الطلب ... وووووووووين ينباع ..... أو منو المصممه

----------


## شمسة22

بغيت ملآبس بنآت صغآر New born & 0-3 months

وبغيت مدسات و شنط أطقم لليهال موديلآت بناتية

بعد أبغي قماطات أشكال حلوة مع قحافيهن

----------


## sara311

ادور على تاجره اتبيع شامبو ميتل

ضرووووووووري

----------


## QlaYeD

ابا حد يوفر لي اسكارفات ساده ملونه

----------


## أم زايد 77

ـ ابى عدسات لونهم ازرق غامج محددات باسود بسرررررررعه بليز 
ـ وجينز سكيني قياس 40
ـ فستان ولاكندوره ولاتيشرتات ليوم الاتحاد. لبنات واولاد من3سنوات ل10

----------


## أم زايد 77

Nokia n8 blue please!!

----------


## الفرآشه

هلا وغلا 


تسلمون ماقصرتو تاجرات من ناحية الجاكيتات 

خلاص تم الطلب ..


وآلحين طلب آآخر خوآآتي طالباآآت منكمـــ 




قطآآعات الخضآر .. 

وبغيت المكنسه العجيبهـ ...




^^

----------


## مرامي الإمارات

بغيت وحده اتسوي لي هديه و توصلها فـ بوظبي ؟!

والدفع عن طريق الانصاري ^^

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

عندي كم طلب اذاممكن:
1. قطاعة الخضروات slap chop او اي قطاعه مثلها بس اصليييييييه

2. خيازرين و كابات للرجال و الاولاد ليوم الوطني( خيزران لولد عمره 5 سنوات يعني صغيييييره)

3. من ممكن اتوفر لي هديه بقدوم الحجاج

----------


## قلبي سعيد

ابغي مشد للجسم عشان البسه تحت الفستان و يضعفني يعني يخفي الزوائد .. ما ابغي العاديات 


اللي بتوفره لي اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Hamdo0na

بغيت هالمشد ..

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

بناااااااااااااااات بغيت اكواااااااااب الكاااااااااااانون اللي ب 65 درهم

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى المشد الاندونيسي الاصلي 
و زبدة الشيا الخام 

التواصل ع الخاص

----------


## ~ همس ~

أبغي بيجامات قطنيه للشتا

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

ابى طرابيش للرجال و للاولاد ليوم الوطني

----------


## Um 9ale7

ابا فستان ليوم الاتحاد لعمر 4الى 5 سنين ويكون راقي موب عنقاااااااااااااااش

الله يهدي بعض التاجرات يمدحون بضايعهم وشكله عادي

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

مطلوب نفس نفس الساعات مال الاطفال وبسعر 25 درهم

----------


## أم أريج

التاجرات الي يوفرون خدمات طباعية 

راسلوني رجاء

----------


## جفن الغدير

الي عندها شنط ماركات او توفر حسب الطلب ممكن تراسلني
وابغي التاجرات الي يطلبون لي من الموقع

----------


## عواشهـ

*تاجرات الحلويات في راك...شمس الامارات مغلق تيلفونها عندي حاله مستعجله شيما او غيرهن بس من راك يعني ابا اطلب حلويات..


الطلب الثاني,,
مكينة غزل البنات.....*

----------


## جفن الغدير

مطلوب الشنط بسعر معقول والي تقدر توفرلي اياهم بسعر حلو تراسلني

----------


## بنت الديـره

*بناااااااااااااات فديتكن بغيت 

اكوااااااااب الساخنة مال كاااااااانون ونيكون منو من التاجرات تبيعهن ب 65 درهم

+

طابعة صغيرة جدااااا hp ب 90 اعتقد طباعه صوور شفتها في تتوقيع وحده من التاجرات

بلييييييز اللي تعرف تراسلني ضرووووووووووووووري*

----------


## بنت الديـره

بناااااااااااااات فديتكن بغيت 

اكوااااااااب الساخنة مال كاااااااانون ونيكون منو من التاجرات تبيعهن ب 65 درهم

+

طابعة صغيرة جدااااا hp ب 90 اعتقد طباعه صوور شفتها في تتوقيع وحده من التاجرات

بلييييييز اللي تعرف تراسلني ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## فيض المشاعر

منو يقدر يسويلي توقيييييييع؟؟؟

----------


## ه.ة

الغاااليات انا ابغي اتزهب من المنتدى 
فزعتكن يالتاجرات اللي عندها اغراض تناسب العروووووووس تراسلني 

ابغي كلل شي من الملابس والعبايا الخ.

----------


## أم مايــــد

*ابا كوووب الكام اللي على شكل عدسه ..*

----------


## mis-crochet

تاجرات عيمان ادور وحده تبيع 
المشد الأندونيسي والتوصيل يكون 
فنفس اليوم... 
الأسعار والصور عالخاص لا هنتن...

----------


## محد شراتيه

بنات فديتكم تاجرت بغيت وحده تبيع لي كريمات عطور مكياااج منتجات افون

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحبااا 

بليييز التاجرات الي تبيع جاكيتات حلووه اطرش لي صور ع الخاص بالاسعار

----------


## hig heel lady

*بنات ابا وحدة تطلب لي من فيكتوريا سيكرت .. بدفعلها مبلغ مقدم كرصيد لظرف خاص شوي والباقي سلم واستلم ان شاءالله ^_^*

----------


## miss.88

*ابي اسوي بوفيه غدا صغير للعايله على تاريخ 17-12* 

اللي تسوي تراسلني بس ياليت الاسعار تكون مناسبه

ومن راك

----------


## انا الفراوله

بغيت العضوه اللي اتطرش باقات ورد لأي بلاد فلعالم ضروري

----------


## galb._.5lly

أريد قمصان صوف طويله لركبه



وملابس وجاكيتات برد لولد عمره سنه ونص

----------


## QlaYeD

ابا حد يوفر لي اسكارفات ساده ملونه

ضروري بليييييز

----------


## حصه الظاهري

أبا شي او خلطه اتمتني بلييييييييز ظروري ظروري لأقصى حد
أبا امتن والله أبا امتن

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا كوب الكام اللي على شكل عدسة نيكون او كانوون

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا جاكيتات برد 

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص بالصور + الأسعار + طريقة الدفع و التوصيل

و يزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

> تاجرات فددديتكم 
> 
> 
> وفرولي أياهم قبل السفر

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

امنو تقدر توفر لي بيجامات نفس مال ايشيو والفابريك مالهم ناعم بس ارخص من ايشيو

----------


## mis-crochet

> تاجرات عيمان ادور وحده تبيع 
> المشد الأندونيسي والتوصيل يكون 
> فنفس اليوم... 
> الأسعار والصور عالخاص لا هنتن...

----------


## Um7maid

بغيت يونيفورمات للخدم ويا حبذا لو تكون شوية غليظة خامتها للشتا

وشكرا

----------


## عيوز دلع

بغيت خلاط العجين الكبير نفس خلاط الكيك تقريبا

الي عندها تراسلني بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## شجون 2009

ابغي منكان بدون راس ولا يدين

----------


## ms.shoooq

ابى قبآضات الصغار 
موضه الحينه بليز

----------


## فيض القمر

ابغي الجواتي البلاستيك تكون من داخل وبرى بلاستيك 


وشكراً

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات بغيت شي خاص ارتب فيه السوع والبزم والعقال والغتر لريلي لان الغرفة مكركبة ابغي ارتبها بليز ساعدوني بس بيغت سعر حلو

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات بغيت اقلام ماركة اصلية بسعر حلو بس اقلام اللي تتعبى بالحبر السائل

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

امنو تقدر توفر لي بيجامات نفس مال ايشيو والفابريك مالهم ناعم بس ارخص من ايشيو

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مرحبا 
*بغيت ملابس تنكريه تنفع حق حفله (مابا قمصان نووووم)* مب تترسون بريدي قمصان نوم 

ابغي تنكري

----------


## الماركه شما

كريم تبيض للوجه مضمون مع آراء الزباين ,,ما يطلع لي حبوب

----------


## جنـه الــورد

ابا كفر للبلاك بيري بوولد 9700 عليه علم الامارات شرات جيه



بليييييز الي عندها اباه قبل نهايه هالاسبوع

----------


## عنابية جذابة

ابغي شبااصات حجم صغير ويكونن حلواات وكيوووت 

وابغي كفراات حلووة للبلاك بيري اليديد وتعليقاات ابغي شي حلوة وراااقي

----------


## قطوة العين

بغيــت جهــاز استيكارات الحنااا بلـــيز .

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات بوظبي بلييييز
اللي يسوون توزيعات لليوم الوطني

بغيت وحده توفرلي كميه ليوم الثلاثاء ضروري

( الطلب لربيعتي وهي من بوظبي .. تبا تستلمه في نفس اليوم )

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

^^

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> بنات منو تقد توفر لي زبدة الكاكاو الخام وتكون بالامارات مب برع ويزاكم الله الف خير


وانا بعد وابيزبدة الشيا الخام لو سمحتم بسرعه
ولي تعرف تاجره تبيع تخبرني

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت ملابس تنكريه 
مش قمصان نوم

----------


## سألت القلب

مرحبـااا بناااااااااااات 

انا كتبت الموضوع في ركن ســـاااعدوني وحذفوا الموضوع 
والحين مادري اذا مكاني صح ولا غلط 


اريد منكم مساااعده 

انا عندي عرض برزنتيشن يووم الاربعااااااااااااااء واريد وحده تسوي بروجيييكت 
اذا فيييه 
اتمنى اطرش لي رقمها ولا ايمييلها عسب اتفاهم معاااها 


والله ماعندي وقت بلييييييييييز

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بغيت حمام زيتي للشعر 

بغيت زيت مساج 
 :Smile:

----------


## أم_عبدالله

السلام عليكم
منو التاجرة الي تقدر توفرلي مدس البشت للبيبي وبسعر معقول واللون المطلوب هو البني الفاااتح
ضروري بليز

*

----------


## عنود الحب

> ابا كفر للبلاك بيري بوولد 9700 عليه علم الامارات شرات جيه
> 
> 
> 
> بليييييز الي عندها اباه قبل نهايه هالاسبوع


[/QUOTE]





انااااااااا بعد ابا من هذيييييييييييل

من وييييييين بليز؟؟

----------


## لأجل عينه

انا ابا من هالمشقر

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات بليز لاتترسون الخاص قمصان نوم المعتادة
بغيت شي لكي بقصات ودانتيلات وبغيت فستان سهرة مغري يعني ليوم زواجي ابغي فستان قصير وقميص نوم مميز

----------


## chocolaxx

ابا واحدة تسوي انواع الحلى والمقبلات والكيكات باسعار مناسبة

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

منو تقدر توفر لي ماي زمزم ..انا من الشارجة؟؟

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت تقريبا نفس جي

----------


## lupita

تاجرات ادور على بيجامات للحمل مريحة و ملابس للبيت مرتبة و مريحة للحمل و تكون نوعية ممتازة  :Smile:

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنااااات بليز بغيت شي اقدر ارتب في العقال والبزم والسوع بلييززز

----------


## princess_1

أبغي منيكان نص اللي يكون بدون ريول وبدون يدين وبسعر مناسب

----------


## لمسات هادئه

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي بطاريــــــــــة لااب توب توشيبا وبسعر معقووووووول

----------


## حصه الظاهري

أبا امتن
بلييييز أبا امتن
أبا شي مضمون وسريع

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بليززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ابى ايباد اقساااااااااااااااااااط اللي تقدر توفر لي 


مع ظمان نتفق عليه عشان تظمن حقها كل شهر ادفع 500 .. مع عمولتها

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

حبيباتي اريد حد يسوي لي شعار حلو لكراج رجالي يعني عندي فكره واريد حد خبير يسويها لي مع اضافات
يعني مجرد شعار والسعر بنتفق عليه

بليز راسلوني

----------


## addc821

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

خواتي ماشالله عندي اطفال من الاهل قرب يوم ميلادهم ولا مره اشتريت لهم شي

وكلهم في شهور 11 و12 و 1 ماشالله عليهم 

العدد 4 العيال في سن 12 و 11 و8 و 5 ماشالله 

اريد حق كل واحد هديه فيهم هديه روعه وتم عنده انشالله

يعني العقال وعطر او ساعه حلوه او اي شي يناسب عمرهم ويفرحون اني اذكرتهم فيه

والسعر اكثر شي حق كل واحد 300 كحد اقصى

والسموحه ويكون التغليف طبعا حلو ومميز

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

بغيت كفرات حق اي فون 4g 
بأشكال حلوة وبسيطة 
وبأسعار معقوله

----------


## ام حمده3

ابغي من المدس اللي مصنوع من الشماغ في تاجره عرضت اول امس منهم وكانت عارضه منز عليه غطى من التور لونه وردي بس ما لحقت اعرف اسمها

----------


## روح مرسى الاحزان

ابا كفر عرايس فخم فيه شغل دانتيلات و جي 
الي عندها اتراسلني ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووري

----------


## عنا عمري

السلااام عليكم

بغيت تيشيرتات سبونج بوب وسوبر مان 
وياليت يكونن طقم مع نعالهن

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

السلام عليكم 



حبيباتي طلباتي هي:


- لللي عندها او تقدر توفر لي ملابس داخليه رجاليه...
- ميدليات حلوه ورجاليه
- اي شي يخص الرجال
- اباا كفرات لسرير 



للي عندها تراسلني

----------


## أحلى جتبيه

السلام عليكن خواتي 

بغيت وحده اتبيع نظارات رجاليه ماركه ... ظروري خواتي

----------


## أحلى ملك

اللى تقدر توفر لي ملابس داخليه رجاليه...

بأسعار معقولة

----------


## الغرنوقهـ

بغيت من هالاستشوار جان وحده من التاجرات تبيع خبروني 
بس يكون بحدود الـ 200 و 250 درهم

----------


## نوفانا

السلام عليكم اريد وحده تطلبلي من مواقع عالميه بلييز

----------


## هدى يوسف

أبغي كريم يشد ويبيض الويه ضروري

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

ابغي كرسي مكياج بسعر حلو

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بنات ابا لبس مبتكر لليوم الوطني ضروري !!

----------


## lupita

بنات مين تقدر توفرلي كتب اسلامية باللغة الانجليزية او الفلبينية و فيهم ايات مترجمة بإحدى اللغتين ضروري و سريع

----------


## al3needa_505

السلااااااام عليكمـ ,, 


بغييييييييت تيييييييي شييييييييييييرت ((فراررري )) 

اللي متوفر عندهاا ترسل لي رساله ع خاااااااص 

ثانكيووووووووو,,

----------


## نبض الإحساس

مرحبا خواتي 

ابا وحدة تأجر فساتين سهرة في العين

انتظر بفارغ الصبررررررررررر

----------


## قطوة العين

بغيــت جهــاز استيكارات الحنااا بلـــيز .

----------


## اليامي مريامي

*خواتي بسرعه ربيعتي اتدور برقع فصوص اماراتي و ين نحصله او منو الي تبيعه من التاجرات؟*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

انا عندي موديلات جلاليب واايد حلوه بس ما اقدر اخيطهم ابا وحده من الخوات اللي تخيط جلاليب تاخذ الموديلات وتخطيهم ولها نسبه من الربح . . 
بليييز الجاده بس تراسلني اما اللي بس تبى تشوف الجلاليب لا تقرب صوبي . .

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

> ابغي كرسي مكياج بسعر حلو

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات الانجري 


ممكن أشوف لانجريات جلد بأسعار معقوله وكورسيه؟؟؟

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا كتاب عن الاسلام بس فلبيني يعني مترجم فلبيني ابا اعطيه لبشكارتي تبا تسلم...

----------


## نوراسلام

آلة استكرات الحنا

----------


## hig heel lady

بليييز بنات ابا وحده توفره لي

----------


## غاية الضوء

ابا توزيعات بافكار حلوة وباسعار مناسبة .. وابا حد يرتبلي اياهم يعني يسويلي الاستاند حق المستشفى ...

واذا تعرفون حد يزين باب غرفة المستشفى خبروني ..

----------


## قطوة العين

منو بتوفر لي شرات هالطقم ( طقم الحمام ) وانتو بكرامة

----------


## ضفدعةجميلة

انا بغيت مخاوير ويالقطعه واسعار حلوة والقطع مب كجره
بليز مابا القطع اللي مع الغسيل تقصر ابا شي غاوي عسب اطلب منها 
مره ثانيه وثالثة ورابعه

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا تاجرة تسويلي فلم على الموفي ميكر بشرط: 

تكون ثقة وتوعدني تمسح أي شيء بعد الانتهاء. 
يكون الدفع برصيد. 
يكون شغلها بروفيشنال وعلى مستوى. 
تخلصلي الفيديو بالكثير يوم الخميس الظهر.
تكون أسعارها مناسبة. 


وياريت اللي تراسلني تطرشلي نموذج من شغلها عسب أعرف هل هذا اللي أدوره وإلا

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي التاجرات رجاءا بغيت بوتات لبنوتات بعمر 5 و 7 سنوات 
يعني قياس 29 و 30 
اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي على الخاص 
ولها جزيل الشكر

----------


## فراشة الزهور

مرحبا خواتي ..

الله الشاهد ما عرف وين أكتب استفساري وتميت أقرا في القوانين بكل أقسام المول لين وصلت هنيه.. وأرجو مساعدتي
أبغي أسأل تاجرات الكب كيك.. وينهم وإذا عندي حفله تخرج لأكثر من 100 شخص وأبغي كب كيك ع شكل يناسب تخرج ..أبغي أشوف صور إذا ممكن لطلبيات كب كيك تخرج والأسعار وكيف النكهات وغيرة؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا

----------


## angel85

اريد عقال بدهن العود 
جلابيات ستريش حلوه وراقيه
جلابيات للمرابي

----------


## ام حمده 1

السلام عليكم والرحمه
اريد هديه حق اخوي الصغير عمره 8 سنين 
اذا في فكره حلوه او لعبه بي اس بي او اي بود

----------


## شمووع

ابا حد ايسويلي بطاقه وسائط mms 
لعرس 
اللي اتعرف تتواصل ويايه علي الايميل بليز

----------


## ارامي

ابا فستان نيلي سايز سمول بسعر حلو

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بناتت بليز ضروري ساعدوني منو يقدر يوفرلي لين السبت ايفون 4 جي بس الابيض بليز ما حصلتة بليز بغيت الابيض بغيت اهديه لريلي بيوم زواجنا بليز بنات هو فخاطره الابيض

----------


## كلي هموم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تاجرات الانجري 


ممكن أشوف لانجريات جلد بأسعار معقوله وكورسيه؟؟؟

----------


## kash5ah_girl

تاجرات اللي عندها كفر شبرية بلون الحمار الوحشي اللي مخطط ابيض واسود ويكون فيه لون احمر او تركواز فالكفر او الشرشف تراسلني

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

حبيباتي

منوو تقدر توفر لي لوشنات من ( ذا بودي شوب ) بس بأقل من أسعارها

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا كفرات أي فون 4

----------


## ورده نرجس

كفرااااااااااااااااات بلاك بيري بولد .. 


اشياء حلوه وجديده .. كرستال << نقش

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي مخاوووير طبعه
وشموووووع تشتغل ع البطاريه

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

ابغي آلة استيكرات الحنا وشكرا

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابا توزيعات راقيه للخطوبه

----------


## الطنيجيه

ابغي منيكان بدون راس والدفع والتوصيل يكون سلم واستلم

----------


## منذريه^_^

ابغي فسااااتين قصيييره

----------


## آهات القلب

> ابغي آلة استيكرات الحنا وشكرا


نفس الطلب وبسعر حلوو

----------


## عنود الحب

بناااات ابا آلة ستيكرات الحناااااااااااا !!!!

----------


## جريئة

بنات لو وحده عندها لابتوب تبيعلي اياه باقساط تراسلني

----------


## دبه كتكوته

*ممكن وحده توفرلي بوكسات شفافه مايقل حجمها عن 9 انجات ؟

مثل هالصوره 



شكرااا*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> أبغي منيكان نص اللي يكون بدون ريول وبدون يدين وبسعر مناسب


أنا بعد أبغي نفس الطلب

----------


## المحيربية

*خواتي فديتكن*
*أبغا وحده تسويلي تصميم بطاقة عيد الاتحاد 39 تكون رووعة على الفوتوشوب حق شغلي الحينه أبغاها قبل الساعة 11 الصبح عشان أعممها وأطرشها والي بتسويلي بطرشلها الصيغة ألي أبغاها أكون لكن شاكرة خواتي*
*في انتظاركن*

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي لانجري طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييل يعني مب قصار لا واسعار حلوه

----------


## @مشاكسه@

منو تقدر توفرلي البسه بنوتات من عمر 6 لين 9 شهور 

ابا ملابس حلوه وشتويه واسعار حلوه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بناااات ابا آلة ستيكرات الحناااااااااااا !!!!

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

فديتكن ابى صندوق حفظ الساعات 
اللي عندها تراسلني ضروري

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بناااات ابا آلة ستيكرات الحناااااااااااا !!!!

----------


## MOON_AD

فستان مخمل

----------


## درب الوله

حبوبه اللي عندها اصغر طابعه في العالم اللي تكون بحجم الكف تراسلني بسررررررررررررررررررررعه ^__^

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي الكليكر . (clicker)
وهااي صورته .. لاني ادوره ولا حصلته  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي بغيت 
ترمس مر مطحون

منو تقدر توفرة لي تتواصل وياي على الخاص

----------


## ام عبيد_87

بغيت بدله رقص ضرورررري خلال هاليومين

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

منو تروم توفرلي جاكيتات بهاي الاشكال هب نفسها بالضبط بس نفس الاستايل ويكون فيها رسومات








ومن ها النوعيه بعد




والسعر يكون معقوول يعني الجاكيت الواحد ما اعتقد انه يوصل 100 درهم

----------


## العوده$

مرحبا بنات


انا عندي مناسبتين هالشهر

وحابه اطلب ميني سويت وكب كيك

منو تقدر توفرلي وبسعر حلو

بلييز بسرررعه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> والسعر يكون معقوول


عجبني أنا بعد أبي شراته

----------


## رزقاء اليمامه

ابغي وحد تطلب لي من موووووووووووووقع امازوووووووووون

----------


## mooon shj

*مطلوب ارقام واصل vip 

تكون ثنائيه او ثلائيه*

----------


## mooon shj

ابغي شنط يد بااسعار منااسبه

----------


## سر الخفووق

منوووو تروووم توفرلي هالشنطه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت احدث الفساتين باسرع وقت . . 
يكونن خباااال عندنا عرس وابا اكشخ صارلي فتره ما كشخت لول . . 
ولو يكون بيع يكون احسن . . 
مابا موديلات جديمه . .

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت التاجرة اللى تكتب الاسامى او الاحرف على الفوط ياليت تراسلنى

----------


## هيا88

كفرات بلاكبيري بليز

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

جلاااااااااااااااااابياااااااات بيت كيووت وحلووووووووووووووه .. مره شفت تاجره تبيع جلابيات روعه كم قصير ويمكن فيه طويل ..

وفي واحد احمر مع ابيض ... .......

بلليززز إلي تبيع هالجلابيات تتواصل معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه  :Smile:  نسيت اسمها وموضوعهاا

----------


## الدنيا ماتسوى

فيه تاجرة ماذكر اسمها عرضت بضاعة اعواد تنظيف الاذن تتولع بالكبريت وتنظف الاذن بليييز الي يعرفها يساعدني

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منو من التاجرات تبيع اساور اسبورتيه للرجال


بلييييييييز بأسرررع وقت ممكن

----------


## Dandonah

مرحبا تاجراتنا

بغيت Messenger Bag أتمنى تكون سوداء وحجمها مناسب...أما إذا كانت ماركة أتمنى تكون أصليييييييييييييية وما يهم اللون

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه من التاجرات تطبع الصور ع الاكواب والتشرتات والعطور ابلييييييييييز ابغي ابسرعه

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> *خواتي بسرعه ربيعتي اتدور برقع فصوص اماراتي و ين نحصله او منو الي تبيعه من التاجرات؟*


حصلنا التاجره بارك الله فيكم شكرا

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات الانجري 


ممكن أشوف لانجريات جلد بأسعار معقوله وكورسيه؟؟؟

ضروري

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي مثل هالجاكيتات 

لاني من فنره ادوره ومب لاقيتنه ؟؟؟

----------


## Artisan

أدور راس مانيكان بدون ملامح 
ورقبه عشان الاكسسوارات 
و إيد 


يعني ٣ أنواع مختلفه 
بس حابه تكون نوعية جيده مش بلاستيك خفيف

----------


## ashash

> والسعر يكون معقوول يعني الجاكيت الواحد ما اعتقد انه يوصل 100 درهم


و انا بعد عيبني هالاثنين
في حد ممكن يوفره ؟؟

----------


## مها جميرا

> بنات منو يعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع بناطيل قطن ستريتش هي تبدى fبهالجرف



ياليت تفيدوني انا بعد

----------


## دلعي راقي

بنات في وحده نسيت نكها كانت تبيع سيليبرات كروشيه
اللي تعرفها ياليت تخبرني منو


وابا اعرف للضروررررررررره القصوى حد تبيع جهاز تعقيم اليد شرات اللي فالمستشفى او وين ينبااااااااااع

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم 


كفرات لحافات للآطفال ( بناتى و أولادى ) 

كفرات فقط بدوووووووون حشو 


*وأسعار معقووووووووووولة*

----------


## ×جامعيه×

منو عندها كاميرات المراقبة و باسعار معقولة جدا ؟..

----------


## عنود الحب

ابا تاجره اتبيع سكيني جينز بس قياسات كبيره من لارج وطالع ^_^

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

ابي هدايا باسعار رمزيه يعني ساعات على 20 واكسسوارات لاني مسافره ان شاء الله وجلابيات للبيت نص كم مع بعض بليز وبسرعه المندوب مايتأخر

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

تآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآجرااااااااااااااااات  :Smile:  منوو إلي تبييع هيييييييك فساتيين للبيت .. شفت موضوعها بلبرونزي  :Frown:  ضيعته 
ما اعرف شو تسمونهم جلابيات ولا شووووووووو...

المووووهيييييييييييم جييه مال بييت ع شكل فساتيييييييييييييييين ... 



بلييييييييييز مال بنوتاات ما ابا مال حريم كباار  :Frown:  

لا تطرشوووون جلابيات ودراعات ابا هييك

----------


## عشقي اجرام

هلا بنااات منو منكم تروم توفر طلبيات من مواقع وتاخذ عمووله

----------


## نجمه حايره

بنات ابي حد يسويلي هالسويت وراح اشتريه منه


كوب سكر + 1/2 ليمونه + كوب ماء + 1/4 ملعقة صغيرة مستكة مطحونه + قطعة فسوخ حجم البندقة من عند العطار تطحن جيدا +1/4 ملعقة صغيرة شبه مطحونه

يقلل نمو الشعر

بليز اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## hano0ode

تاجرات بليز منو تقدر تصمم لي 
bussnies card
و تطبعه و كله كامل
تقريبا 100 حبة
ديزاين وايد بسيط

و بسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

يغلق لوصوله 1000 رد

ما شاء الله..

----------

